# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Agosto 2015



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2015 às 06:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Ago 2015 às 06:06)

Bom dia ,

Amanhecer fresco e húmido.

Mínima de *16ºC* , agora *16,4ºC* com *95%* de humidade. 
Vento fraco de NE


----------



## jonas (1 Ago 2015 às 11:10)

Céu totalmente limpinho e voltamos ao calor


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2015 às 07:00)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado pelo Porto. 15,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## smpereira (2 Ago 2015 às 12:22)

Bom dia,
Mais um dia a começar nublado pelo nosso litoral.
O sol parece querer começar a aparecer para aquecer mais um pouco.
Temperatura a rondar os 20 graus


----------



## james (2 Ago 2015 às 12:46)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , o céu esta nublado .

Tatual : 19 graus centigrados


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Ago 2015 às 18:08)

Bom fim de tarde.

Vou começar por pedir desculpa mas eu não me afastei deste espaço que tanto gosto.
Apenas tenho andado ocupado com outros afazeres e, neste momento do ano bastante mais calmo, vou apenas lendo os posts dos prezados colegas. 
Por cá o nevoeiro andou bem perto esta noite, sendo que pelas 10h ainda se fazia sentir no monte do Pilar (a oeste) aqui na freguesia.
O céu apresenta-se limpo, com algum fumo dos já tradicionais incêndios do mês de Agosto (pululam ao início da tarde aos domingos) e o vento sopra fraco de O.
A temperatura está bem agradável, bem primaveril...

*Tmín: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 26,2ºC

Tatual: 25,3ºC
Hr: 42%*​


----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2015 às 20:31)

E fotos disto? Não há?


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2015 às 20:38)

Orion disse:


> E fotos disto? Não há?



Daqui a pouco ponho aqui uma time lapse que o telemóvel está a fazer.


----------



## guimeixen (2 Ago 2015 às 22:03)

Aqui fica a time lapse:


----------



## StormRic (2 Ago 2015 às 22:17)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui fica a time lapse:



É notável o movimento em uníssono das nuvens, com pouca turbulência e mantendo um alinhamento rigoroso.
Bom registo, belas cores e luz.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Ago 2015 às 23:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui fica a time lapse:


Muito bom. Fui dar um passeio à Praia da Memória após o pôr do sol e era bem notória a linha de nuvens, tão perfeitinha, ali mesmo à minha frente. Infelizmente não levei a máquina pois estavam bem bonitas iluminadas ainda pelo sol.


----------



## james (3 Ago 2015 às 00:11)

Boa noite ,

Sigo com uma magnifica noite de lua cheia , a noite essa esta bem fresca , apenas 13 graus centigrados .


----------



## Névoa (3 Ago 2015 às 01:21)

Existe uma disparidade enorme entre os valores de temperatura máxima e aquilo que é a realidade de um sol impiedoso, a maior prova disso é que escolhi o dia de hoje (ontem, aliás) para visitar a feira medieval de Santa Maria, baseada na amena máxima prevista, e acabei o dia com um escaldão medonho, nem me posso mexer. Nem em 2013 aconteceu-me isso, mas a verdade é que também o cuidado foi maior. Enfim :/


----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2015 às 01:40)

Névoa disse:


> Existe uma disparidade enorme entre os valores de temperatura máxima e aquilo que é a realidade de um sol impiedoso, a maior prova disso é que escolhi o dia de hoje (ontem, aliás) para visitar a feira medieval de Santa Maria, baseada na amena máxima prevista, e acabei o dia com um escaldão medonho, nem me posso mexer. Nem em 2013 aconteceu-me isso, mas a verdade é que também o cuidado foi maior. Enfim :/



Claro. É preferível ver o índice UV:

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/uv/

As temperaturas enganam e vão sempre enganar. Se te sentires bem ao sol, ficas mais tempo. E os raios UV continuam a massacrar-te.

Por acaso até saiu uma noticia interessante há algum tempo:

http://www.noticiasaominuto.com/lif...ontece-ao-seu-corpo-quando-apanha-um-escaldao

Outro artigo:

http://www.abc.net.au/science/articles/2012/01/24/3413924.htm


----------



## Névoa (3 Ago 2015 às 02:02)

Orion disse:


> Claro. É preferível ver o índice UV:
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/uv/
> 
> ...


Eu já não me lembro do índice previsto para Domingo, mas era quase de certeza menor que 9, que é o previsto para os próximos dias.
Mas não é uma questão de escolher ou mesmo querer prolongar a exposição ao sol, que é coisa que eu não gosto, é não ter mesmo opções. E a manhã de Domingo no Porto não fazia supor que seria necessário um factor de protecção especial, estando o céu totalmenre cinzento na ocasião.


----------



## Snifa (3 Ago 2015 às 06:52)

Bom dia, 

início de dia fresco com mínima de *12.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 12.9 ºc , vento fraco de NE, 96 % de HR.

Céu limpo sobre a Cidade e uma faixa de nebulosidade sobre o mar.


----------



## smpereira (3 Ago 2015 às 11:56)

Bom dia,
Dia de céu limpo, um bom dia de verão depois de uma noite bem fresca em que as mínimas desceram bem abaixo dos 15 graus.
Temperaturas a esta hora pelas estações da cidade, já aqueceu mais em relação ao dia de ontem.
Vento fraco


----------



## smpereira (4 Ago 2015 às 09:34)

Bom dia,
Início de manhã com nevoeiro que parece agora comecar a dissipar.
Vento nulo
Temperatura atual 18 graus centígrados


----------



## james (4 Ago 2015 às 10:01)

Bom  dia ,

Céu pouco nublado mas com mais uma noite bem fresca , tmin de 12 graus centigrados .


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Ago 2015 às 18:14)

Bom fim de tarde.

Hoje o dia começou com céu muito nublado, com algum nevoeiro.
Rapidamente foi-se dispersando esta nebulosidade, dando lugar com o passar das horas ao céu limpo que temos neste momento.
O vento tem soprado fraco (excepto a meio da tarde em que soprou fraco a moderado).

*Tmín: 9,1ºC
Tmáx: 25,9ºC

Tatual: 23,8ºC
Hr: 53%*​


----------



## Snifa (5 Ago 2015 às 20:10)

Boa tarde,

por aqui inicio de dia fresco com mínima de *12.8 ºc* , a máxima ficou nos *23.2 ºc*.

Neste momento sigo com 20.5 ºc, Vento NW 9 Km/h, 84 % de HR e 1015.5 hpa de pressão.

Céu com alguma nebulosidade, em especial para Oeste.


----------



## james (5 Ago 2015 às 21:31)

Boa noite ,

Por aqui , o céu tornou - se muito nublado ao fim da tarde , esta muito carregado e ate já chuviscou .


----------



## Névoa (6 Ago 2015 às 10:41)

Ontem fui à Ribeira do Porto no final da tarde, e o calor era muito, mesmo muito. De lá segui pela marginal até Matosinhos, onde estava bem mais fresco, com o céu nublado. Encontrei Senhora da Hora como Matosinhos, muito mais fresco que a zona ribeirinha, acho que a diferença de temperatura era de uns 5C pelo menos.
Tendo isso em vista, os 27,3C registados em Massarelos ontem não me surpreendem, e é preciso não esquecer que esta zona já é perto da Ponte da Arrábida, que estava mais fresca que a  Ribeira ontem. Calculo que a máxima da Ribeira terá ido bem além dos 27C.


----------



## CptRena (6 Ago 2015 às 14:13)

Alta nevoeirada a entrar na Leça
http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/

Interessante também de ver na imagem de satélite, canal visível.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2015 às 17:38)

Boa tarde.

O amanhecer de hoje apresentou-se com nevoeiro nalgumas zonas do vale do Sousa. Entretanto, como vem sendo hábito, a meio da manhã o céu foi ficando limpo (ou pouco nublado como agora - alguma nebulosidade alta).
O vento tem soprado fraco ou moderado (a meio da tarde).

*Tmín: 13,3ºC
Tmáx: 26,4ºC

Tatual: 23,9ºC
Hr: 46%*​


----------



## João Pedro (6 Ago 2015 às 22:36)

Boas,

Nada de especial a reportar desde a Invicta. Os últimos dias têm sido todos muito semelhantes; alguma neblina/nebulosidade matinal e ao final da tarde e muito sol. As temperaturas têm andado bastante amenas, à noite chega mesmo a estar frio. Máxima de 23,4ºC hoje por Lordelo com 19,3ºC neste momento.

Ah, e estou de férias, o mais importante a reportar neste momento!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (6 Ago 2015 às 22:49)

Aqui em Ponte de Lima o meu termómetro marca 19,5 °C. Está frescote!


----------



## smpereira (7 Ago 2015 às 15:40)

Boas, 
Céu limpo e temperatura a rondar os 22 gruas
A nortada forte faz se sentir hoje com rajadas já com alguma intensidade.


----------



## Névoa (7 Ago 2015 às 16:39)

Ontem estive em Leixões e Leça à tarde, achei quente, mas nada que se comparasse ao calor de quarta-feira na Ribeira. Curiosamente, ontem estava mais fresco e agradável na Senhora da Hora que em Leixões, especialmente ao final da tarde.
Hoje não saio de casa, mas tive de desligar o A/C durante a noite de ontem e mesmo hoje pela manhã, senão ainda ficava com frio.
A situação deve mudar amanhã, no entanto, mas pelo menos o ipma já não coloca mínimas tropicais para estes dias mais quentes aqui no Porto.


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Ago 2015 às 21:45)

Boa Noite

Hoje em Espinho esteve um dia espectacular de praia com tapa-vento, apesar da nortada. As ondas estiveram perfeitamente surfáveis mas por volta das 17 horas deixou de ser possível surfar com tanto vento.

*Extremos de hoje:*
*Temperatura máxima: 20,4ºC*

*Neste momento:*
*Temperatura: *16,0ºC
*Humidade Relativa:* 85%
*Vento:* Norte a 16 km/h


----------



## João Pedro (7 Ago 2015 às 23:43)

Boa noite,

Pelas 20h30 fui até Leça fotografar o pôr do sol e a nortada era fortíssima. Tive de me abrigar mas ainda assim fui constantemente "bombardeado" por grãos de areia que até picavam tal a força. Pena não ter levado o meu anemómetro portátil; nunca imaginei que estivesse tanto vento!

A noite segue calma, com 17,4ºC.


----------



## StormRic (8 Ago 2015 às 03:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Pelas 20h30 fui até Leça fotografar o pôr do sol e a nortada era fortíssima. Tive de me abrigar mas ainda assim fui constantemente "bombardeado" por grãos de areia que até picavam tal a força. Pena não ter levado o meu anemómetro portátil; nunca imaginei que estivesse tanto vento!
> 
> A noite segue calma, com 17,4ºC.



Imagino como estava, e bem se vê pelas fotos, mas pelo produto do esforço só posso dizer, com toda a justeza, valeu a pena!


----------



## Snifa (8 Ago 2015 às 08:57)

Bom dia,

Madrugada fresca com mínima de *12.3 ºc*.

Neste momento sigo com 15.5 ºc , vento N 15Km/h e 71 % de HR.

Sente-se um ligeiro cheiro a incêndio, sobre o mar é visível uma faixa acastanhada de fumo.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Ago 2015 às 11:32)

Boas,
O dia hoje vai ser mais quentinho pelo Porto e já se nota, mesmo dentro de casa. 23,7ºC atuais e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## Névoa (8 Ago 2015 às 14:54)

O isep segue com 25,4C e S. Gens registava 26C ás 12:00 UTC. Não tenho a menor intenção de sair de casa até terça-feira, conforme que as minhas observações serão apenas retiradas da experiência doméstica nestes dias, e começo por notar que na semana anterior à passada sentiu-se mais calor dentro de casa que hoje, pelo menos até agora, pois tive mesmo que aumentar a temperatura do A/C  porque estava com frio, com a sala a 23,2C. Provavelmente isso deve-se à humidade do ar que se fazia presemte na semana passada, altura em que a temperatura da sala ficou bem perto dos 25C mesmo com o A/C ligado.
Para amanhã o ipma recentemente aumentou a máxima para 33C, espero que não passe muito disso. :/


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2015 às 16:12)

18,9ºC atuais

A minha consola emitiu o alerta de tempo ventoso.


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Ago 2015 às 16:43)

Muita ventania aqui em Espinho

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/pt/livecams/praia-de-espinho/


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Ago 2015 às 19:25)

Aqui por Ponte de Lima, Céu limpo (apesar do fumo dos incêndios), vento moderado e com 28.1 °C.
Mínima: 15,1°C
Máxima:29,7 °C


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2015 às 20:01)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Aqui por Ponte de Lima, Céu limpo (apesar do fumo dos incêndios), vento moderado e com 28.1 °C.
> Mínima: 15,1°C
> Máxima:29,7 °C


Aí está o vizinho das férias  . Por onde te estás a guiar nessas temperaturas?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Ago 2015 às 20:16)

Comprei uma estação meteorológica no lidl nos Arcos de Valdevez. O sensor está em uma janela sem exposição solar


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Ago 2015 às 20:17)

1337 disse:


> Aí está o vizinho das férias  . Por onde te estás a guiar nessas temperaturas?


Comprei uma estação meteorológica no lidl nos Arcos de Valdevez. O sensor está em uma janela sem exposição solar 
Ps: Marca 25.4 °C agora.


----------



## james (8 Ago 2015 às 20:22)

Boa tarde ,

Dia muito quente  por aqui , penso que o mais quente deste verão .

Tmax : 31 graus centigrados


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Ago 2015 às 20:49)

Panorama de Ponte de Lima ao final da tarde!
Há fumo com fartura!!





(Virado para oeste)




(Virado para norte)​


----------



## 1337 (8 Ago 2015 às 20:53)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Comprei uma estação meteorológica no lidl nos Arcos de Valdevez. O sensor está em uma janela sem exposição solar
> Ps: Marca 25.4 °C agora.


Eu guio-me por a EMA de cá, a temperatura máxima de hoje deve ter sido á volta dos 30.5ºC. Mas amanhã no resumo já se sabe ao certo. Na ribeira estás a que altitude?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (8 Ago 2015 às 20:55)

@1337 Não estou na Ribeira agora. Estou em Arca em casa de família  Mas seguramente em uma altitude superior a essa Ema.

PS: 60 Metros + 12 metros do prédio = 72 metros.


----------



## Névoa (9 Ago 2015 às 01:56)

O ipma coloca 34C para o Porto no Domingo, agora, e 29C para Segunda com mínima de 22C neste dia. O gfs coloca 30C para Domingo e Segunda sem noites tropicais.

Hoje já se notou um certo exagero do ipma em colocar uma máxima de 29C para o Porto, pois nem a estação do SMPC registou tal temperatura, e no registo horário S. Gens manteve uma certa distância desta previsão, mas qual foi a máxima das estações do ipma só saberemos mais tarde.


----------



## Névoa (9 Ago 2015 às 07:33)

E tudo muda mais uma vez na previsão do ipma, mas desta vez a previsão para segunda é mais simpática:

Domingo - 34/17C
Segunda - 25/16C


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Ago 2015 às 07:56)

Neste momento estão 20.0 graus.  A mínima desceu aos 16.9 graus.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2015 às 10:18)

Por cá maxima de ontem foi 29,7ºC, hoje já vai nos 25,8ºC


----------



## Névoa (9 Ago 2015 às 10:52)

Registos de ontem na rede do ipma do distrito do Porto:

S. Gens: 27,6/12 C
Pedras Rubras: 25,3/10,3C

E vale a pena verificar que as temperaturas estiveram entre os 26C previstos pelo gfs e os 29C do ipma, especialmente S. Gens.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 11:12)

28,3ºC 

A praia de Espinho hoje vai ficar lotada. É raro estar tanto calor.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2015 às 11:17)

29,2ºC e 53%HR


----------



## CptRena (9 Ago 2015 às 11:28)

Bom dia

Mínima geladinha na estação da Marinha Velha, Gafanha da Nazaré. Agora já segue bem quente.

Mínima: 10,9°C @ 6:59
Máxima: 28,7°C @ 11:19


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2015 às 11:32)

Bom dia,

mínima tropical com *20.6 ºc*

Neste momento lestada instalada, sigo com 27.2 ºc , Vento ENE: 23 Km/h e 38 % de HR.

o IPMA  actualizou a máxima para o Porto com 31ºc, que me parece mais razoável que os 33 ou 34 previstos ontem.

Vamos ver quanto tempo dura a lestada  pois isso vai ter uma influência decisiva na temperatura máxima.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 11:52)

29,7ºC 

A caminho dos 30ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 11:57)

Muito calor em Fermentelos.
Fermentelos segue com *33,3ºC* e *23%* de humidade relativa.

É visível fumo de incêndios a Sueste de Fermentelos.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 12:06)

*30,3ºC* em Espinho


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2015 às 12:13)

Snifa disse:


> Vamos ver quanto tempo dura a lestada  pois isso vai ter uma influência decisiva na temperatura máxima.



A brisa marítima em Leixões já entrou em força !

Temperatura a descer , atuais 21,5ºC


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 12:20)

Joaopaulo disse:


> A brisa marítima em Leixões já entrou em força !
> 
> Temperatura a descer , atuais 21,5ºC



A Espinho ainda não chegou a brisa marítima.

Temperatura ainda a subir. 

30,8ºC atuais.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Ago 2015 às 12:30)

Miguel96 disse:


> A Espinho ainda não chegou a brisa marítima.
> 
> Temperatura ainda a subir.
> 
> 30,8ºC atuais.



Deve ser uma questão de minutos . Podes-te regular pela estação da Praia da Aguda
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOAR2

Em Leça também já entrou , 28ºc atuais a descer.
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOLE2


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2015 às 13:13)

32,7ºC e 45%HR


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2015 às 13:29)

Boas,

No meu passeio junto ao mar, em Leça, hoje pela manhã, era bem notória a temperatura mais alta do que nas manhãs anteriores. Mal a brisa parava, logo se sentia o sol a "queimar". Quando cheguei ao carro, pelas 11h00, o termómetro marcava 31ºC. Para comparação, a estação de Leça à mesma hora registava 30,5ºC.

Agora já baixou para uns mais frescos 24,3ºC depois de uma máxima de 32,9ºC ao meio dia.

Por Lordelo, 30,4ºC neste momento.  Máxima de 31,8ºC há cerca de uma hora atrás e mínima quase tropical de 19,6ºC pelas três da manhã.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Ago 2015 às 13:46)

Aqui já atingi os 31.1 graus. Agora sigo com 30.6 graus. 
(Seguimento desde Arca,  Ponte de Lima).


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2015 às 14:05)

Por cá 33,9ºC


----------



## Snifa (9 Ago 2015 às 14:21)

Que caloraça por aqui, sigo com *33.0 ºc* que é a máxima até ao momento 

Vento ainda de E, sopra uma leve aragem.


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:23)

Agora ficou mais frio devido à nortada forte. Sigo com 22,5ºC.


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:29)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Aqui já atingi os 31.1 graus. Agora sigo com 30.6 graus.
> (Seguimento desde Arca,  Ponte de Lima).


Máxima de ontem foi de 30.6ºC, curiosamente a EMA também se localiza em Arca, na escola agrícola


----------



## Miguel96 (9 Ago 2015 às 14:33)

A 4 km a Este de Espinho devem estar 30ºC como sempre.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2015 às 14:45)

34,6.C


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Ago 2015 às 14:55)

Por aqui já atingi os 32.6°C. Agora sigo com 31.9°C.

(A reportar de Arca,  Ponte de Lima)

@1337, Estou em frente à central de camionagem


----------



## james (9 Ago 2015 às 15:04)

32 graus ° c .


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2015 às 15:20)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por aqui já atingi os 32.6°C. Agora sigo com 31.9°C.
> 
> (A reportar de Arca,  Ponte de Lima)
> 
> @1337, Estou em frente à central de camionagem


 Estás relativamente perto, estranho marcares valores inferiores há EMA. Ás 13 UTC a EMA marcava 32.7ºC. Neste momento deve estar bem mais...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Ago 2015 às 15:24)

1337 disse:


> Estás relativamente perto, estranho marcares valores inferiores há EMA. Ás 13 UTC a EMA marcava 32.7ºC. Neste momento deve estar bem mais...


Agora marca 33 certinhos. A estação da escola agrícola deve estar uns metros abaixo da minha. Ainda para mais estou em um quarto andar


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2015 às 17:01)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Agora marca 33 certinhos. A estação da escola agrícola deve estar uns metros abaixo da minha. Ainda para mais estou em um quarto andar


Então é por essa razão, ás 14 UTC a EMA ia com 33.9ºC, hoje já passou dos 34ºC por cá


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Ago 2015 às 17:14)

1337 disse:


> Então é por essa razão, ás 14 UTC a EMA ia com 33.9ºC, hoje já passou dos 34ºC por cá


A minha estação também registou 33.9 °C   Foi a máxima!  Não sei é a que horas foi.  Agora sigo com 32.8 °C.


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2015 às 17:54)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> A minha estação também registou 33.9 °C   Foi a máxima!  Não sei é a que horas foi.  Agora sigo com 32.8 °C.


15 UTC a EMA marcou 34.8ºC . A máxima deve ter passado os 35ºC, está realmente muito calor lá fora.


----------



## filipe cunha (9 Ago 2015 às 18:29)

Por cá maxima de 35,6ºC


----------



## 1337 (9 Ago 2015 às 19:01)

Ás 16 UTC 35.2ºC  . O dia mais quente de Agosto até ao momento


----------



## João Pedro (9 Ago 2015 às 19:23)

Boas,

30,3ºC atuais. Atrevi-me a sair do escuro da casa há pouco e levei com _aquele_ bafo na cara! Não tinha saudades de o sentir e amanhã vou rumar a sul...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (9 Ago 2015 às 20:25)

Sigo neste momento com 28,8 ºC.
Há um intenso cheiro a fumo no ar proveniente dos incêndios aqui em volta. Pelo segundo dia consecutivo!
















A máxima ficou-se pelos 33,9ºC.

(A reportar de Arca,  Ponte de Lima)


----------



## Névoa (10 Ago 2015 às 09:19)

Ontem não tive problemas com o calor em casa, mas estes já começaram a existir hoje. Na madrugada de hoje ouvi algo a cair na varanda, e com medo que o condensador do A/C tivesse a ver com isso, abri a persiana e as portas para ver o que era. Nada vi, mas percebi um forte cheiro desagradável no ar.
Agora pela manhã acordei com muito calor e percebi também que o cheiro tinha invadido a casa, provocando-me dores de garganta e ardor nos olhos. Tive que ajustar o A/C de forma a fazer frente a este calor um bocado inexplicável (tinha a sala já quase nos 25C) e tirar os mosquiteiros das janelas, que tinha arranjado com bastanre esforço, para fechar os vidros da cozinha e do quarto.
O cheiro parece ser de refugo industrial, parece ser de metal fino, é algo que me fez lembrar as áreas de indústria pesada da minha cidade, que está entre as mais poluídas do mundo. Lá também o ar ficava assim em certas condições meteorológicas, parece que a poluição vinha toda para baixo.
Fico muito admirada de não ter visto nenhum aviso para esta situação, que já estava a provocar sintomas adversos. A gatinha, apesar da asma, felizmente está bem, só um pouco assustada. Enfim, que situação tão desagradável quanto inesperada, e logo pela manhã.


----------



## 1337 (10 Ago 2015 às 10:09)

A máxima de ontem foi de 36.1ºC em Ponte de Lima, não contava que subisse tanto


----------



## Névoa (10 Ago 2015 às 12:35)

O cheiro estranho já melhorou, embora ainda sinta-se um ar pesado e poluído. Penso que se tratou de inversão térmica, o mesmo fenómeno que atingia ou ainda atinge a minha cidade, e que lhe empestiava o ar. Não acredito que fosse fumaça de incêndio, o cheiro era bem diferente.
Tratando-se efectivamente de inversão, o ipma poderia notificar tal possibilidade ou mesmo a sua ocorrência, no sentido das pessoas manterem os vidros fechados, porque pode haver consequências respiratórias nas zonas mais industrializadas.

Máximas e mínimas de ontem na rede do ipma no Grande Porto:
S. Gens - 35,3/18,5C
Pedras Rubras - 33,5/18,2C
Massarelos - 36,2/20,1C


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Ago 2015 às 13:10)

Por aqui estão 28.9 °C. A máxima até agora!


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Ago 2015 às 13:12)

Temperatura e Rajadas máximas ontem no Porto:





Ontem a lestada esteve bem forte durante a madrugada e manhã, estação de Rio Tinto no Porto , registou 60,2km/h de rajada máxima.
http://www.wunderground.com/persona...=IPORTORI2#history/s20150809/e20150809/mdaily


----------



## 1337 (10 Ago 2015 às 14:30)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Por aqui estão 28.9 °C. A máxima até agora!


Ás 12 UTC já estavam 30.9ºC na EMA


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Ago 2015 às 14:38)

1337 disse:


> Ás 12 UTC já estavam 30.9ºC na EMA


Xii. Grande diferença xD Agora sigo com 29.5 °C.


----------



## 1337 (10 Ago 2015 às 14:46)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Xii. Grande diferença xD Agora sigo com 29.5 °C.


Mas achas que a tua temperatura corresponde á realidade ou é mais a temperatura da EMA?


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Ago 2015 às 15:03)

1337 disse:


> Mas achas que a tua temperatura corresponde á realidade ou é mais a temperatura da EMA?


No sítio onde estou a minha é bem real. Ate porque ao contrario de ontem corre um ventinho bem agradável


----------



## Névoa (10 Ago 2015 às 16:04)

Olhem para esta pequena loucura meteorológica registada hoje pelo isep:

Temperatura máxima 27.7 C às 10:19
Temperatura mínima 19.1 C às 07:16

Ou seja, uma variação de 8,6C em 3 horas, num dia em que teoricanente o evento já teria acabado, se fôssemos acreditar nos 25C de máxima previstos hoje pelo ipma, quase tão modestos como a previsão final de 31C para ontem.

No registo horário de S. Gens não vislumbramos registos tão altos (o que não quer dizer que eles não existam): 26,4C às 11:00 UTC foi o valor mais elevado de hoje neste tipo de registo. O SMPC registou como valor mais elevado 26,7C no dia de hoje.

Edit. Falei cedo demais, a temperatura voltou a subir e já temos novos valores de máxima.


----------



## 1337 (10 Ago 2015 às 16:33)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> No sítio onde estou a minha é bem real. Ate porque ao contrario de ontem corre um ventinho bem agradável


Aqui no "solo" não, na baixa está muito calor a esta hora


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Ago 2015 às 16:49)

1337 disse:


> Aqui no "solo" não, na baixa está muito calor a esta hora


Sigo com 30 graus agora!  Mas sempre com aquela brisa. Já se vê outra vez a serra D'Arga!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (10 Ago 2015 às 19:21)

Cenário triste, agora na Serra D'Arga  
Temperatura atualmente nos 26.8 °C.

Edit: 22h45 - 22.3 °C


----------



## Veterano (11 Ago 2015 às 08:30)

Bom dia. Muito nevoeiro e humidade, com 17,2º, depois de um dia magnífico de praia!


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Ago 2015 às 10:55)

Bom dia.

Por cá o céu encontra-se encoberto.
O vento sopra fraco (tirei agora teias de aranha do sensor, por isso a máxima de hoje...).

Em relação aos dias anteriores, registei a *Tmáx* do ano no *domingo* com *35,4ºC*. Foi de facto um dia muito quente...*Ontem* registei uma *Tmáx* de *32,3ºC*.

Hoje a temperatura deverá ter um "quase" trambolhão - esperemos para ver se ainda o sol dará um ar da sua graça.

*Tmín: 12,4ºC

Tatual: 17,3ºC
Hr: 82%*​


----------



## Sunnyrainy (11 Ago 2015 às 12:36)

Manha de nevoeiro, mas acabou por se dissipar. Tive uma mínima de 15,7 °C. Neste momento sigo com 21.9 °C, a máxima ate agora!

(A reportar de Arca, Ponte de Lima)


----------



## james (11 Ago 2015 às 20:41)

Boa tarde ,

Dia de céu muito nublado , vai caindo chuva fraca .

Tatual : 17 ° C


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2015 às 00:31)

james disse:


> vai caindo chuva fraca



Isso molha mesmo alguma coisa ou é só chuvisco? Ainda nada se vê de acumulados.
A frente aproxima-se vagarosamente.


----------



## james (12 Ago 2015 às 00:36)

StormRic disse:


> Isso molha mesmo alguma coisa ou é só chuvisco? Ainda nada se vê de acumulados.
> A frente aproxima-se vagarosamente.




Ainda não tem acumulação , são mais chuviscos . Entre as 8.30 / 9.00 e que aumentou um pouco .


----------



## Névoa (12 Ago 2015 às 00:53)

Estive agora a verificar o 18Z do gfs e achei interessante como projecta, em T2, temperaturas já de início de outono para esta semana, especialmente mínimas abaixo dos 10C para o interior norte. Mas sabemos que o gfs às vezes também exagera nas mínimas, por isso temos de acompanhar com cuidado.
Para a próxima semana também, por enquanto, é menos dramático que o europeu via ipma, pois onde o ipma coloca 30C no Porto, o gfs só vê 24C. No entanto, os dois dizem que a temperatura aumenta para a semana, resta definir a intensidade e a duração desta situação,


----------



## james (12 Ago 2015 às 15:40)

Boa tarde ,

Por aqui , o céu esta a ficar muito carregado e com muito vento , grande ventania a vir de SO .

Não ha duvida , vem chuva a caminho , resta saber a quantidade que caíra .


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

Boa tarde.

Por cá o céu tem-se apresentado muito nublado.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado, alternando entre SSE e SO.
Pela tarde tivemos alguns aguaceiros fracos (muito fracos mesmo) sem acumulação - nem mesmo 0,1 mm...

*Tatual: 19,3ºC
Hr: 77%*​


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Ago 2015 às 17:34)

Céu muito nublado. 20,9ºC 

(A reportar de Arca, Ponte de Lima)


----------



## 1337 (12 Ago 2015 às 20:14)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Céu muito nublado. 20,9ºC
> 
> (A reportar de Arca, Ponte de Lima)


Choveu mesmo, com acumulação (embora pouca). Esta chuvinha é ouro neste momento, está tudo seco e é uma grande ajuda para os incêndios aqui ao redor.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (12 Ago 2015 às 20:28)

1337 disse:


> Choveu mesmo, com acumulação (embora pouca). Esta chuvinha é ouro neste momento, está tudo seco e é uma grande ajuda para os incêndios aqui ao redor.


Sim. Acabou por chover acima das minhas expetativas.


----------



## james (12 Ago 2015 às 20:42)

Fim de tarde com aguaceiros moderados . 

Tatual : 17 ° C


----------



## ruka (12 Ago 2015 às 20:51)

breve periodo de chuva pelo Porto...


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Ago 2015 às 20:58)

Caiu uma boa chuvada por volta das 20:30.


----------



## HélderCosta (12 Ago 2015 às 20:59)

Pequeno Aguaceiro! Que saudades de ouvir chover! 
Tatual: 18ºC


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Ago 2015 às 21:35)

Outra boa chuvada! 


Já tinha saudades.


----------



## james (13 Ago 2015 às 00:25)

Volta a chover !

Esta uma noite de aguaceiros , com algum vento e bem fresca .

Tatual : 15 ° C


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 03:24)

Alguém de Braga confirma estes valores às 9h e às 10h de ontem dia 12, de 13,0 mm e 11,3 mm em Merelim? Já não é a primeira vez que esta estação este verão apresenta valores de precipitação repentinamente disparatados.


----------



## Ruipedroo (13 Ago 2015 às 04:17)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém de Braga confirma estes valores às 9h e às 10h de ontem dia 12, de 13,0 mm e 11,3 mm em Merelim? Já não é a primeira vez que esta estação este verão apresenta valores de precipitação repentinamente disparatados.


Também já reparei. E não, nem choveu nessa altura por aqui, estava apenas nublado. É de facto estranho aparecerem de repente estes valores. Ou alguém se lembra de regar a estação de vez em quando ou então são erros. Duvido que o pluviómetro esteja com problemas pois ainda há pouco registou a precipitação que caiu correctamente.


----------



## james (13 Ago 2015 às 08:06)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de chuva !

Chove bem a ja algum tempo .

Esta um tempo frio com a tatual de 15 °C.


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2015 às 13:10)

Chove certinho pelo  Porto, tempo muito fechado 

*2 mm *acumulados, rain rate máximo até ao momento de *9.8 mm/h.*

Está fresco, sigo com 15.8 ºc actuais.

No Isep rain rate máximo de *11.54 mm / h*, segue com *2.8 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/index.html


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2015 às 13:38)

Cai certinha, *8 mm/h *de rain rate actual


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Ago 2015 às 14:10)

StormRic disse:


> Alguém de Braga confirma estes valores às 9h e às 10h de ontem dia 12, de 13,0 mm e 11,3 mm em Merelim? Já não é a primeira vez que esta estação este verão apresenta valores de precipitação repentinamente disparatados.



Mais de *28mm* registados


----------



## 1337 (13 Ago 2015 às 14:13)

Tá frio hoje, só com um casaco vestido . Choveu bem durante a noite, agora está céu muito nublado apenas.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2015 às 14:38)

Boa tarde.

Tempo fresco mas muito agradável - sensação levemente outonal. Pena para quem está de férias e quer sol e calor, mas o tempo ensina-nos que faz parte da normalidade climática...

Por cá depois de uma manhã de chuviscos (períodos de), a tarde apresenta-se com períodos de chuva fraca.
Só pela tarde acumulou qualquer coisita: *2,0 mm*. Nada mau...pelo menos as camadas mais superficiais estão até bem molhadas uma vez que manteve-se sempre o céu muito nublado a encoberto. A vegetação gosta disto...
O vento tem soprado fraco a moderado de O\ONO.

*Tatual: 16,3ºC
Hr: 89%
*​


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Ago 2015 às 18:49)

Bom fim de tarde.

Mantêm-se os períodos de chuva fraca\chuvisco - não acumulei mais nada no *pluviómetro* da *Oregon* (2,0 mm), mas consultando o *Udómetro Hellmann *o acumulado é de *3,1 mm.*
O céu tem alternado entre o muito nublado a encoberto.
O vento continua a soprar fraco a moderado de ONO.
Uma nota para a *amplitude térmica* de hoje: apenas 2,3ºC! 

*Tmín: 15,0ºC
Tmáx: 17,3ºC

Tatual: 15,8ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 19:03)

Acumulados horários nas estações IPMA que registaram precipitação nos últimos dois dias até às 15:00 utc de hoje. Os valores de Braga e Cabril de dia 12 substituem os que constam no resumo diário, por erro e por omissão, respectivamente.
Estações ordenadas pelo total acumulado dos dois dias.


----------



## Cadito (13 Ago 2015 às 21:53)

A estação de Castro Laboreiro acumulou um pouco mais, *15,8 mm* nos dois dias, com *14 mm* hoje. Ver aqui.


----------



## Snifa (13 Ago 2015 às 22:05)

Boa noite,

por aqui* 3.6 mm* acumulados, já deu uma pequena rega

A noite está algo fresca, sigo com 15.2 ºc que é a mínima do dia.


----------



## StormRic (13 Ago 2015 às 22:59)

Cadito disse:


> A estação de Castro Laboreiro acumulou um pouco mais, *15,8 mm* nos dois dias, com *14 mm* hoje. Ver aqui.



Interessante, pela distribuição parece haver uma tendência para ter caído mais nas montanhas. Faltam-nos precisamente estações nessa zona.
Outro pólo terá sido a zona do Grande Porto.
Valores muito bons para consolidar o rescaldo dos incêndios. Apenas cerca de uma dezena de ocorrências hoje em toda a região Litoral Norte e pouco significativas.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (13 Ago 2015 às 23:20)

A partir de hoje e até ao dia 25, estou a reportar da Ribeira,  Ponte de Lima!  
Agora o meu termómetro marca 14,9°C. Céu nublado! A máxima ficou-se pelos 20,3°C.


----------



## GabKoost (14 Ago 2015 às 07:18)

Temperaturas bem abaixo da média para a época e contraste interessante com o resto da Europa. Bem diferente do que seria normal.

Bom para mim, bom para os bombeiros e mau para quem está de férias.

Só faz falta mais um pouco de precipitação para que o ditado da minha avó batesse certo: "1º dia de Agosto, 1º dia de Inverno"!


----------



## james (14 Ago 2015 às 07:29)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia com o céu encoberto .

A noite foi muito fria e ainda esta frio.

Tmin : 12 ° C


----------



## james (14 Ago 2015 às 20:04)

Por aqui , céu muito nublado , como tem estado nos últimos dias .

Tatual : 18° C


----------



## Peregrinodotempo (15 Ago 2015 às 02:29)

GabKoost disse:


> Temperaturas bem abaixo da média para a época e contraste interessante com o resto da Europa. Bem diferente do que seria normal.
> 
> Bom para mim, bom para os bombeiros e mau para quem está de férias.
> 
> Só faz falta mais um pouco de precipitação para que o ditado da minha avó batesse certo: "1º dia de Agosto, 1º dia de Inverno"!


Este mapa é muito mais comum que cá nos pensamos. Os mapas de ttemperatura do GFS são claros o Noroeste penisular tem durante o Verão periodos com minimas bem baixinhas e máximas não muito elevadas basta o anticiclone afastar se e ja esta minimas perto dos dez graus em pleno Verão no Noroeste. Alias se analisarmos, as medias e as normas demonstram isso, o Litoral Norte tem medias no Verão identicas à Europa Central continental. Braga ou Viena de Áustria tem médias identicas no Verão.  A grande diferença da se é no Inverno onde nao temos frio continental. O nosso Verão no Litoral não é um Verão tão quente como se pode julgar a primeira vista.
Já agora a Europa Central anda com calor já há meses não foi só agora nesta última semana que se registaram temperaturas muito elevadas.


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2015 às 17:51)

No aeroporto chuva fraca e persistente neste momento


----------



## Snifa (15 Ago 2015 às 21:26)

Chove certinho já com acumulação, sigo com* 0.5 mm *

Rain rate actual *5.2 mm/h*.

17.6 ºc actuais e 96% de HR


----------



## Ruipedroo (15 Ago 2015 às 21:28)

Vai caíndo uma morrinha por cá. Através do jogo do Porto vejo que também chove por lá.


----------



## StormRic (15 Ago 2015 às 22:51)

Snifa disse:


> No aeroporto chuva fraca e persistente neste momento





Snifa disse:


> Chove certinho já com acumulação, sigo com* 0.5 mm *
> 
> Rain rate actual *5.2 mm/h*.





Ruipedroo disse:


> Vai caíndo uma morrinha por cá. Através do jogo do Porto vejo que também chove por lá.



off-topic: http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...sugestoes-e-criticas.5154/page-73#post-502566


----------



## smpereira (16 Ago 2015 às 16:42)

Boas, 
De volta ao nosso litoral após umas férias pela costa vicentina.
Céu com períodos de muita neblusidade, o sol vai dando ares de sua graça de vez em quando.
Está agradável e a temperatura encontra se nos 21 graus centígrados. 
Vento fraco com algumas rajadas moderadas. 
Umas excelentes férias para quem se encontra


----------



## smpereira (16 Ago 2015 às 19:31)

Vai chovendo tempo muito fechado. Que tempo para Agosto mais parece lembrar alguns dias de inverno
19 graus centígrados


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2015 às 20:33)

Os acumulados de ontem e hoje até às 19 horas:


----------



## JoaoCodeco (16 Ago 2015 às 23:41)

Boa noite! Vai caindo chuva miudinha, tempo bastante fechado. Temperatura amena


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Ago 2015 às 07:28)

Mais um dia de céu cinzento. Já não há pachorra  15°C


----------



## Sunnyrainy (17 Ago 2015 às 09:17)

Manhã a acordar com céu cinzento. Não me lembro de estar cá por cima em pleno Agosto e estar quase uma semana seguida sem ver o céu azul:/ 16.8°C Registei uma mínima de 11.9 °C.


----------



## 1337 (17 Ago 2015 às 14:48)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Manhã a acordar com céu cinzento. Não me lembro de estar cá por cima em pleno Agosto e estar quase uma semana seguida sem ver o céu azul:/ 16.8°C Registei uma mínima de 11.9 °C.


Verdade, que maravilha de semana, mas já voltou o calor agora infelizmente


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2015 às 16:51)

Actualização do evento de chuva fraca/chuvisco que já vai em três dias, isto depois de um interregno de um dia (14) que se seguiu a mais outros dois dias (12 e 13) do mesmo tipo:






Os veraneantes podem não gostar mas isto foi óptimo para conter a vaga de incêndios. Nesse aspecto bem podia continuar.


----------



## João Pedro (17 Ago 2015 às 18:09)

Boas,
Já de volta à Invicta, onde cheguei pelas 13h00. Durante a viagem o céu manteve-se sempre bastante carregado mas sem chuva. Neste momento estão 20,6ºC e o céu encontra-se completamente descoberto.


----------



## smpereira (17 Ago 2015 às 19:17)

Boas
Tarde maravilhosa de sol
Durante a manha o ceu encontrou se muito nublado que foi dissipando e dando lugar a uma tarde com muito sol.
22 graus centigrados


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Ago 2015 às 12:04)

Dia de sol por terras Limianas  24.1 °C. A máxima até agora!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Ago 2015 às 20:00)

Atingi 28.1 °C! Boa máxima   Agora sigo com 23.2 °C


----------



## 1337 (18 Ago 2015 às 21:24)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Atingi 28.1 °C! Boa máxima   Agora sigo com 23.2 °C


Continua estranho o teu sensor, a máxima passou ligeiramente dos 30ºC


----------



## Sunnyrainy (18 Ago 2015 às 21:27)

1337 disse:


> Continua estranho o teu sensor, a máxima passou ligeiramente dos 30ºC


Acho que depende de onde estamos localizados. Tanto no local anterior como no atual estou em sítios elevados   Neste caso estou no cimo de um vale!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Ago 2015 às 08:32)

Mínima de 14 °C. Agora sigo com 17,9 °C!
Durante a noite o vento soprou moderado com algumas ligeiras rajadas. Vento muito característico por aqui xD


----------



## João Pedro (19 Ago 2015 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Mais uma manhã cheia de sol pelo Porto. Estão neste momento 24,2ºC. Mínima de 15,2ºC pelas sete da manhã.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Ago 2015 às 11:02)

Sigo agora com 25,0 graus!


----------



## smpereira (19 Ago 2015 às 13:58)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de calor por aqui,  temperatura nos 26 graus


----------



## Névoa (19 Ago 2015 às 15:19)

O isep marca actualmente 26,9C e registou 29,6C hoje às 12:25, talvez a máxima do dia, vamos esperar para ver se a temperatura não volta a subir.

No registo horário, S. Gens assinalou 29,4C às 11:00 UTC, e acredito ter ultrapassado os 30C, veremos isso amanhã.

A máxima de S. Gens do dia de ontem foi de 28C e a de Massarelos foi de 29,6C.

Edit. Fui regular a temperatura do A/C pois, mesmo estando numa divisão sem split, já sentia frio, e verifiquei que a sala, junto ao split, tinha alcançado a mínima de todo o verão: 21,4C! O A/C estava ajustado para 24C por ser um dia quente, geralmente está regulado para 25C ou mesmo 26C (e assim obtenho algo entre 23,6C e 24,4C reais na sala, dependendo do dia), mas nunca tinha conseguido tal temperatura com 24C antes. Estou a usar agora o modo dry, é verdade, talvez seja isso. Ou talvez as noites estejam mais frescas ou já se sinta alguma coisa da redução do dia, o que afectaria a temperatura interna como um todo.


----------



## 1337 (19 Ago 2015 às 15:42)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Sigo agora com 25,0 graus!


Ontem a máxima foi de 30.1ºC, tal como te tinha dito   ás 13 UTC de hoje já estavam 31.6ºC, isto hoje não se aguenta lá fora


----------



## Sunnyrainy (19 Ago 2015 às 18:16)

Registei um Máxima de 32,5 °C  Agora estou com 29,7 °C


----------



## João Pedro (19 Ago 2015 às 19:53)

Boas,
Por aqui ainda com 24,3ºC e céu limpo. Junto ao mar deve estar ligeiramente diferente pois o nevoeiro invade já a esta hora a linha marítima portuense junto à Foz pelo menos.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Ago 2015 às 08:16)

Mínima de 16,2°C. Agora já vou com 20,5 °C!


----------



## 1337 (20 Ago 2015 às 10:26)

A máxima de ontem foi de 34ºC certinhos, a ver se hoje ainda aquece mais


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2015 às 12:00)

Boas,
Pelo Porto ocidental vamos com 24,2ºC neste momento e muito sol. Mais para o interior, Valongo e Gondomar já andam pelos 30ºC. Abençoado Atlântico!


----------



## Névoa (20 Ago 2015 às 17:12)

Temperaturas de ontem das estações ipma do Grande Porto:

S. Gens
Máx: 30,4C
Mín: 14,1C


Massarelos
Máx: 33,1C
Mín: 16,2C


Pedras Rubras:
Máx: 27,9C
Mín: 14,2C


----------



## Névoa (20 Ago 2015 às 17:21)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> Pelo Porto ocidental vamos com 24,2ºC neste momento e muito sol. Mais para o interior, Valongo e Gondomar já andam pelos 30ºC. Abençoado Atlântico!



Mas às 11:00 UTC S. Gens, que está até relativamente próxima à faixa costeira, registava 28,3C, e normalmente tem registos mais baixos que Massarelos, mas não neste caso, uma vez que às 11:00 UTC Massarelos registava 27,4C. O que eu percebo é que isso tem muito a ver com variações do vento, pois se há nortada, por exemplo, S. Gens vai registar temperaturas mais baixas. De onde estou, depende imenso da temperatura de Leixões e do que chega aqui deste vento.

Se for como no ano passado, conforme a nortada diminui, S Gens aumenta as máximas, passando a ter registos mais altos que Massarelos. Ontem não foi o que aconteceu, mas hoje provavelmente será assim.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (20 Ago 2015 às 21:56)

Máxima de 34,9 °C. Agora sigo com 24,5 °C. Um dia de Verão a sério 
Mas dificilmente terei uma mínima tropical


----------



## João Pedro (20 Ago 2015 às 22:19)

Névoa disse:


> Mas às 11:00 UTC S. Gens, que está até relativamente próxima à faixa costeira, registava 28,3C, e normalmente tem registos mais baixos que Massarelos, mas não neste caso, uma vez que às 11:00 UTC Massarelos registava 27,4C. O que eu percebo é que isso tem muito a ver com variações do vento, pois se há nortada, por exemplo, S. Gens vai registar temperaturas mais baixas. De onde estou, depende imenso da temperatura de Leixões e do que chega aqui deste vento.
> 
> Se for como no ano passado, conforme a nortada diminui, S Gens aumenta as máximas, passando a ter registos mais altos que Massarelos. Ontem não foi o que aconteceu, mas hoje provavelmente será assim.


Não sei bem onde está a estação de Massarelos mas está certamente mais distante do mar do que a amadora de Lordelo e numa zona mais densamente urbanizada do que S. Gens e mesmo Lordelo. Esses fatores também ajudam a que as temperaturas sejam aí mais elevadas.

A noite segue com uns muito agradáveis 16,9ºC e parece-me haver nevoeiro junto ao mar.


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Ago 2015 às 23:18)

Boa noite.

Por cá o céu tem estado limpo e o vento a soprar fraco a moderado.
Ontem e hoje foram dias quentes, mas com madrugadas frescas. A amplitude térmica nos 2 dias rondou os 20ºC.
Nos próximos dias teremos então tempo mais fresco e alguma chuva. Para os lados dos veraneantes CHOVERÃO lamúrias...

*Ontem
Tmín: 11,9ºC
Tmáx: 32,3ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 33,1ºC

Tatual: 17,2ºC
Hr: 60%
*​


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Ago 2015 às 00:10)

Ainda sigo com 21,7 °C!  
Mas por aqui são raras mínimas tropicais. Deverei atingir os 16/17 graus de mínima. Veremos


----------



## 1337 (21 Ago 2015 às 00:23)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Ainda sigo com 21,7 °C!
> Mas por aqui são raras mínimas tropicais. Deverei atingir os 16/17 graus de mínima. Veremos


Aqui é raro, registei uma vez mínima tropical de 20.2ºC, depois houve umas de 19.9 e 19.8, mas são raras as tropicais


----------



## Névoa (21 Ago 2015 às 00:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Não sei bem onde está a estação de Massarelos mas está certamente mais distante do mar do que a amadora de Lordelo e numa zona mais densamente urbanizada do que S. Gens e mesmo Lordelo. Esses fatores também ajudam a que as temperaturas sejam aí mais elevadas.
> 
> A noite segue com uns muito agradáveis 16,9ºC e parece-me haver nevoeiro junto ao mar.



Pelo que posso avaliar da baixa resolução do mapa do ipma, a estação fica na (ou muito perto) Campo Alegre. Também vejo Agramonte , por isso parece-me que estará... na própria junta de Massarelos?! Será?

Efectivamente, estará mais a leste que S. Gens e que o Lordelo (numa linha reta), e próxima da Ponte da Arrábida. Lá faz frio no inverno e no verão sempre se pode contar com algum vento da Boavista, mas por vezes é muito quente. Acho a baixa do Porto mais quente, todavia.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Ago 2015 às 01:21)

Névoa disse:


> Pelo que posso avaliar da baixa resolução do mapa do ipma, a estação fica na (ou muito perto) Campo Alegre. Também vejo Agramonte , por isso parece-me que estará... na própria junta de Massarelos?! Será?
> 
> Efectivamente, estará mais a leste que S. Gens e que o Lordelo (numa linha reta), e próxima da Ponte da Arrábida. Lá faz frio no inverno e no verão sempre se pode contar com algum vento da Boavista, mas por vezes é muito quente. Acho a baixa do Porto mais quente, todavia.


A baixa do Porto é, pelo menos aparentemente, mais quente do que as zonas mais próximas da costa.
Quanto à localização da estação de Massarelos, bom, nada como umas pesquisas no bing maps...  Com alguma sorte encontra-se!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Ago 2015 às 01:27)

Bom, quando vi aquele nevoeiro a entrar, pelas 22h30, o "bichinho da fotografia" mordeu e lá _tive_ eu de ir à outra margem apanhá-lo. 




Mystic River. Porto, 20-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mystic River. Porto, 20-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mystic River. Porto, 20-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mystic River. Porto, 20-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mystic River. Porto, 20-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Estava uma temperatura belíssima, a condizer com a paisagem.


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2015 às 01:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, quando vi aquele nevoeiro a entrar, pelas 22h30, o "bichinho da fotografia" mordeu e lá _tive_ eu de ir à outra margem apanhá-lo.



 Belíssima luz e detalhe! Perfeito! Aparenta estar uma calmaria total mas parece que estava fresco e, claro, bastante húmido.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Ago 2015 às 01:50)

StormRic disse:


> Belíssima luz e detalhe! Perfeito! Aparenta estar uma calmaria total mas parece que estava fresco e, claro, bastante húmido.


Obrigado Richard! 
O rio estava mesmo muito calmo. Estava fresco, mas eu apenas de camisa, e de mangas arregaçadas, estava muito bem. Mas, lá está, eu gosto de frio...


----------



## Névoa (21 Ago 2015 às 04:18)

João Pedro disse:


> A baixa do Porto é, pelo menos aparentemente, mais quente do que as zonas mais próximas da costa.
> Quanto à localização da estação de Massarelos, bom, nada como umas pesquisas no bing maps...  Com alguma sorte encontra-se!


Acho que já sei onde é! Não deve ser na Junta, mas é muito perto, lembrei-me que há um espaço lá que parece perfeito para uma estação. Fui procurar no gmaps, pois já não me lembrava  o que funciona naquele espaço, e, pelo que encontrei, faz todo sentido ser lá. Há muito verde por ali, pode ser RUEMA mas se for onde penso está muito bem localizada e pensada.


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2015 às 06:54)

Bom dia, 

mínima de *14.7 ºc *

Neste momento 14.9 ºc, vento fraco e 97 % de humidade.

Nevoeiro fechado.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (21 Ago 2015 às 07:28)

1337 disse:


> Aqui é raro, registei uma vez mínima tropical de 20.2ºC, depois houve umas de 19.9 e 19.8, mas são raras as tropicais


A mínima acabou por ser mais baixa do que eu esperava! 13,9 °C!


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Ago 2015 às 15:46)

Boa tarde.

Hoje o dia apresenta-se com alguma neblina e alguma nebulosidade alta.
Tempo ainda agradavelmente quente.
O vento sopra fraco, ocasionalmente moderado de O\ONO.

*Tmín: 13,7ºC
Tmáx: 29,9ºC

Tatual: 29,5ºC
Hr: 42%*​


----------



## Snifa (21 Ago 2015 às 20:38)

Boas,

por aqui máxima de *22.6 ºc *

Neste momento 18.4 ºc , vento NW 12 Km/h e 86% de HR.

Minutos antes do pôr do sol, alguma nebulosidade presente a oeste proporcionou uns bonitos e efémeros raios, foto que fiz na altura:


----------



## Joaopaulo (21 Ago 2015 às 20:48)

Snifa disse:


> Minutos antes do pôr do sol, alguma nebulosidade presente a oeste proporcionou uns bonitos e efémeros raios, foto que fiz na altura:



Brutal !!!


----------



## GabKoost (21 Ago 2015 às 20:57)

Também reporto os raios do por do Sol, desta feita da janela do meu quarto!


----------



## João Pedro (21 Ago 2015 às 21:46)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui máxima de *22.6 ºc *
> 
> ...





GabKoost disse:


> Também reporto os raios do por do Sol, desta feita da janela do meu quarto!


Vi este belíssimo pôr do sol desde a A4 enquanto regressava ao Porto e cheio de pena por o não conseguir registar. É tão bom saber que há sempre algum colega atento!


----------



## Sunnyrainy (22 Ago 2015 às 00:08)

A nebulosidade vai entrando e os meus dias por estas terras Limianas estão a chegar ao fim .  Hoje registei uma máxima de 31,1 °C. Neste momento já só sigo com 18,2 °C. Amanhã já deverá ser um dia completamente diferente!


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 00:20)

Snifa disse:


> Minutos antes do pôr do sol, alguma nebulosidade presente a oeste proporcionou uns bonitos e efémeros raios, foto que fiz na altura





GabKoost disse:


> Também reporto os raios do por do Sol, desta feita da janela do meu quarto!





Quando se vêem estas coisas fica-se logo inspirado para o dia seguinte!
O que alguma neblina nos níveis médios e nuvenzinhas com aspirações a cumuliformes dispersas conseguem pintar no céu... e fotógrafos para as fixarem no tempo


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Ago 2015 às 08:03)

Bom dia.

Para já o dia começa com céu encoberto e algum nevoeiro.
O vento encontra-se calmo.
A chuva ainda não cai - mais umas horas de espera...

*Tatual: 15,9ºC
Hr: 88%*​


----------



## filipeoliveira (22 Ago 2015 às 12:23)

Por enquanto algum nevoeiro por aqui.

Ontem, durante o pôr do sol.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Ago 2015 às 14:37)

Por cá já chove, 1,2mm


----------



## 1337 (22 Ago 2015 às 15:00)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> A nebulosidade vai entrando e os meus dias por estas terras Limianas estão a chegar ao fim .  Hoje registei uma máxima de 31,1 °C. Neste momento já só sigo com 18,2 °C. Amanhã já deverá ser um dia completamente diferente!





Sunnyrainy disse:


> A nebulosidade vai entrando e os meus dias por estas terras Limianas estão a chegar ao fim .  Hoje registei uma máxima de 31,1 °C. Neste momento já só sigo com 18,2 °C. Amanhã já deverá ser um dia completamente diferente!


Nem mais, e que bem que já chove, mas não está frio, 22.6ºC


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2015 às 15:16)

filipeoliveira disse:


> Por enquanto algum nevoeiro por aqui.
> 
> Ontem, durante o pôr do sol.


Belíssimo! 

Pelo Porto seguimos com o dia bastante enfarruscado. Durante a manhã ainda com algumas abertas mas agora já completamente fechado. O vento vai soprando e está fresco, com 18,8ºC atuais. Ainda não chove.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2015 às 15:37)

Já chove!


----------



## Ruipedroo (22 Ago 2015 às 15:44)

João Pedro disse:


> Já chove!


Por aqui também já vai chovendo certinho. 


Ainda esta madrugada havia um grande incêndio a oeste, a esta hora já deve ter ido.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2015 às 15:46)

Já parou...


----------



## Vince (22 Ago 2015 às 16:16)

Chuva fraca ou chuvisco, agora também nevoeiro, estradas perigosas, muito oleosas.


----------



## filipeoliveira (22 Ago 2015 às 16:41)

Aqui chove e bem!


----------



## StormRic (22 Ago 2015 às 19:04)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por cá já chove, 1,2mm





João Pedro disse:


> Já chove!





Ruipedroo disse:


> Por aqui também já vai chovendo certinho.




Até às 17 h, valores horários das estações IPMA que registaram acumulados:






Ponte de Lima não estará a funcionar bem. Regresso bem a tempo de Lamas de Mouro e Cabeceiras de Basto, entre outras.


----------



## filipe cunha (22 Ago 2015 às 20:37)

Por cá acumulou 1,5mm


----------



## João Pedro (22 Ago 2015 às 22:09)

Boa noite,

Não voltou a chover pelo Porto. Ao final da tarde até abriu bastante o que proporcionou mais um belo pôr do sol. Pouco depois o nevoeiro começou a entrar.
Neste momento começa de novo a fechar com nuvens altas/nevoeiro e estão 16,3ºC.


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Ago 2015 às 23:04)

Célula de eco amarelo a Sul de Barcelos.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 00:18)

Bom, enquanto a coisa não anima, deixo algumas fotos de hoje:

Pelas 17h00 começou a abrir, deixando passar alguns raios de sol.



Cloudy day. Porto, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy day. Porto, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cloudy day. Porto, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Foi abrindo gradualmente durante o resto da tarde e lá arrisquei a rápida viagem a Leça para o já habitual pôr do sol. Hoje não desiludiu. 



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O nevoeiro já a lamber a areia...



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 22-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Logo ponho mais no tópico dedicado, foi um belo final de dia.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 00:41)

João Pedro disse:


> Bom, enquanto a coisa não anima, deixo algumas fotos de hoje



 com estas fotos já estou mais do que animado! As composições estão fantásticas no poente, especialmente aquela segunda, um sonho! Nada destas nuvens altas se viram por cá, estava tudo encoberto por nuvens baixas e cinzento.
Aquele contraste do suave nevoeiro com a unidade fabril (refinaria) é... intenso, dá que pensar. Grande foto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2015 às 00:54)

Chove bem!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 00:59)

StormRic disse:


> com estas fotos já estou mais do que animado! As composições estão fantásticas no poente, especialmente aquela segunda, um sonho! Nada destas nuvens altas se viram por cá, estava tudo encoberto por nuvens baixas e cinzento.
> Aquele contraste do suave nevoeiro com a unidade fabril (refinaria) é... intenso, dá que pensar. Grande foto.


Obrigado Ricardo! Eu também fiquei animadinho!  E há tantas mais de onde vieram estas. O difícil é escolher...
A refinaria, se nos esquecermos do que representa, tem uma presença muito interessante do ponto de vista cénico, especialmente à noite. Parece Manhattan...


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 01:00)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Chove bem!


Por aqui também já pingou alguma coisa, mas nada de especial, deu para borrifar o chão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2015 às 01:13)

João Pedro disse:


> Por aqui também já pingou alguma coisa, mas nada de especial, deu para borrifar o chão.



Por cá caiu com intensidade há cerca de 10 minutos, mas já parou.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 01:20)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por cá caiu com intensidade há cerca de 10 minutos, mas já parou.



Vinha reportar o mesmo, caiu um bom aguaceiro, até me admirei. Mas foi curto.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2015 às 01:24)

Que chuvada agora! 








Linha de precipitação a entrar por esta zona.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 01:44)

Chove intensamente de novo. Já tinha algumas saudades disto.

PS: Já parou...


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2015 às 01:54)

Mais de 15 minutos de chuva intensa! 


Por agora parou.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 02:12)

Já passou, mas talvez venha aí mais qualquer coisa


----------



## david 6 (23 Ago 2015 às 03:31)

*8.4mm* acumulado em Braga na ultima hora do IPMA


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 11:12)

Bom dia,

Céu muito nublado, algum vento e frio (17,8ºC) pelo Porto. Nada de chuva para já, anda bem mais a norte, lá para os lados de Viana. Vamos lá a ver se chega cá alguma coisa mais tarde.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Ago 2015 às 11:41)

Tempo ameno com 19,5ºC e 79% de HR.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2015 às 12:51)

Boas,


por cá céu nublado e algum vento. Sem chuva, para já.


A EMA de Merelim já acumulou *13 mm* hoje.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 13:13)

Boas tardes , 

De volta ao litoral norte , por aqui tempo fresco com céu muito nublado.

Nesta zona está um belo vendaval , rajadas fortes de SSW , já registei uma de *56,3Km/h *às 12:22h.

Imagem satélite explica bem a situação:






Temperatura atual de *17,9ºC* com *82% *de Humidade 

Pelas 5:51h passou um aguaceiro , acumulou *0,2mm
*
Olhando para o radar, não deve demorar a começar a chover pelo Porto/Gaia




*
*


----------



## james (23 Ago 2015 às 13:36)

Boa tarde ,

De volta ao Minho , que grande tempestade que aqui vai ! !

Grande ventania com rajadas fortíssimas, leva tudo pelos ares .

Vai caindo alguma chuva também , deve aumentar de intensidade ao longo da tarde .


----------



## Bracaro (23 Ago 2015 às 13:47)

Este fim de semana já cheira verdadeiramente a Outono: chuva, vento e temperatura fresca. Mas também pelo aspecto das folhas caídas. Em muitos locais de Braga o chão está totalmente coberto de folhas secas que caíram com o vento desta noite. Continua a chover e parece que vai ser assim a tarde toda.


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Ago 2015 às 14:11)

Rajadas fortíssimas em Espinho. As gaivotas nem conseguem levantar voo.
É um dia díficil para a aterragem e voo de aviões no aeroporto francisco sá carneiro. Alguns voos vão ser cancelados.


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2015 às 14:23)

Miguel96 disse:


> Rajadas fortíssimas em Espinho. As gaivotas nem conseguem levantar voo.
> É um dia díficil para a aterragem e voo de aviões no aeroporto francisco sá carneiro. Alguns voos vão ser cancelados.



Os aviões tem descolado e aterrado normalmente, está vento mas também não exageremos..já tivemos bem pior, não me parece que se chegue ao ponto de cancelar voos por causa do vento... 

Por aqui rajadas de 50/55 km/h de SSW e alguma chuva fraca também.

Sigo com 17.4 ºc actuais


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 14:26)

Chuva fraca puxada a vento 

Vento a aumentar de intensidade , rajada máxima de *64,4km/h* de SSW às 14:03h

Atuais *17,8ºC* com* 83%* de Humidade.

Agora vento sopra a *38,6km/h *com rajada de *62,8km/h de SSW*

----
Estação em Rio Tinto , rajada de* 63,7km/h*
http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTORI2


----------



## james (23 Ago 2015 às 14:37)

Que grande vendaval vai por aqui , tenho tido cortes de energia !

Chove também com alguma intensidade !


----------



## james (23 Ago 2015 às 14:41)

Chove com grande intensidade acompanhado de rajadas fortíssimas !


----------



## Orion (23 Ago 2015 às 14:47)

Nuvens baixas na maioria. O arco da estimativa da precipitação é engraçado:


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 14:48)

Snifa disse:


> Os aviões tem descolado e aterrado normalmente, está vento mas também não exageremos..já tivemos bem pior, não me parece que se chegue ao ponto de cancelar voos por causa do vento...
> Por aqui rajadas de 50/55 km/h de SSW e alguma chuva fraca também.
> Sigo com 17.4 ºc actuais



Sim, pelo menos até agora, nada de especial.

Últimas METAR
METAR LPPR 231230Z 19019KT 9999 FEW025 BKN038 18/16 Q1012
METAR LPPR 231300Z 19020KT 7000 -RA SCT013 BKN027 BKN037 18/16 Q1011
METAR LPPR 231300Z 19020KT 7000 -RA SCT013 BKN027 BKN037 18/16 Q1011
METAR LPPR 231330Z 19019KT 9000 -RA SCT011 BKN019 BKN025 17/16 Q1011

Vento de 20kt e certinho de sul na última hora. Ventoso, mas não exageremos, ainda agora descolaram dois e aterraram outros dois. Daqui a bocado até se pode intensificar um pouco.

Por aqui chuva estratiforme, cai fraca mas certinha há bastante tempo, vento por vezes moderado. Já cheira (definitivamente ?) a Outono.


----------



## Névoa (23 Ago 2015 às 14:52)

Ontem reparei que já se nota algumas poucas folhas amarelas em algumas árvores, mas ainda não vi nada no chão. Depois, ao ver na previsão de dez dias 36C para a outra segunda ou terça, fiquei muito surpreendida. Hoje a previsão foi de 24C para o mesmo dia, vamos acompanhar a situação.

De resto  tempo cinzento, mais fresco que ontem (ontem para mim foi dia de praia), com aguaceiros desde a madrugada. Primeiro dia com o A/C desligado desde que foi instalado em Junho. Se me é permitida uma opinião pessoal, gosto muito deste tempo, com chuva sem estar abafado.


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2015 às 15:01)

Grande ventania aqui com chuva fraca a acompanhar. Saudades.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 15:18)

Está a ficar agressivo , os postes de telecomunicações abanam por todos os lados!!

 O vento sopra a *44km/h* com rajadas já atingiram os* 74km/h* 

Temperatura agradável de *18,2ºC* com* 83%* de Humidade.

Vai caindo uma chuva fraca


----------



## james (23 Ago 2015 às 15:19)

Por aqui , já não ha energia elétrica , o vento e a chuva eestão cada vez mais fortes !


----------



## 1337 (23 Ago 2015 às 15:22)

Mas que chuvada, o campo está todo alagado como não via á muitos meses


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 15:22)

Que violência!!
Rajada de *82,1km/h* agora mesmo 
Chuva a bater com toda a força nas janelas viradas a Sul/ SSW


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 15:22)

Chuva fraca a aumentar de intensidade neste momento. Algumas rajadas mais fortes de vez em quando até fazem abanar as janelas!

Já tinha saudades disto!


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 15:29)

Agora sim, houve um avião da Ryanair que borregou em Pedras Rubras. 
Deve ter apanhado essas rajadas. Está a dar uma volta e vai tentar de novo.
http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR18Z/734d3af


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Ago 2015 às 15:30)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Que violência!!
> Rajada de *82,1km/h* agora mesmo
> Chuva a bater com toda a força nas janelas viradas a Sul/ SSW



Agora sim, que belo valor!!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 15:31)

Vince disse:


> Agora sim, houve um avião da Ryanair que borregou em Pedras Rubras.
> Deve ter apanhado essas rajadas. Está a dar uma volta e vai tentar de novo.
> http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR18Z/734d3af



Estava a ver o mesmo , aqui esta ele:


----------



## 1337 (23 Ago 2015 às 15:36)

É este o cenário, desculpem a qualidade foi tirada pelo telemóvel


----------



## smpereira (23 Ago 2015 às 15:47)

Chove com bastante  intensidade
Rajadas bastante fortes, que tempo de inverno


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 15:47)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Estava a ver o mesmo , aqui esta ele:



Já aterrou, bem como outro vindo de Ponta Delgada e outro de Frankfurt que aterraram sem problemas.
Esse deve ter mesmo apanhado a rajada que aqui reportaram.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 15:59)

Há uma meia hora atrás:


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Ago 2015 às 16:00)

A chuva não para, por aqui, em Paredes/Penafiel!


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2015 às 16:02)

Chuva e vento por aqui, viva o Outono!   

Até ao momento *79 Km/h *de rajada máxima de SW.

Um video que fiz há minutos ( ver *720 p *)


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 16:10)

Mais um avião a não conseguir aterrar no Porto:
http://www.flightradar24.com/RYR33W/734f21c
Ryanair Bruxelas-Porto


----------



## Ruipedroo (23 Ago 2015 às 16:20)

Agora sim chove forte!


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 16:21)

Chove muito mais forte agora.  A ver pelo radar vem lá mais, mas é capaz de passar mais a norte, pelo aeroporto/Maia.


----------



## GabKoost (23 Ago 2015 às 16:21)

Preciosidade esta acumulação. As terras estavam muito deficitárias de humidade na superfície! Os milhos agradecem agora que já estavam a ficar amarelos e com má pinta depois de tanto tempo sem precipitação séria.

Pena que essa depressão não tenha chegado ao sul do país onde o cenário de seca é muito grave.


----------



## james (23 Ago 2015 às 16:25)

Continua a chover bem , já são umas boas horas a chover sem parar .


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 16:27)

Chuvada agora! Até os alarmes dos carros ligaram!


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2015 às 16:31)

Que diluvio monumental 

*11 mm* acumulados


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 16:35)

João Pedro disse:


> Chuvada agora! Até os alarmes dos carros ligaram!





Snifa disse:


> Que diluvio monumental




Duas pequenas linhas de aguaceiros mais fortes , deslocam-se de WNW para WSW


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 16:42)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Duas pequenas linhas de aguaceiros mais fortes , deslocam-se de WNW para WSW


Foi a de baixo que passou por aqui.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2015 às 16:44)

Boa tarde.

O outono chegou! É oficial.
Pelo menos é o que parece...
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas (máx: 39,6 km\h às 16.41h) e a chuva cai agora moderada, com alguns intervalos curtos de maior intensidade.
O *acumulado* é de *13,7 mm*, sendo que na *última hora caíram 7,1 mm*. Bem bom!

*Tatual: 16,5ºC
Hr: 94%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2015 às 16:58)

A chuva mantêm-se moderada e o *acumulado* subiu para *16,0 mm.*
A rajada máxima subiu para 42,5 km\h (a zona é relativamente protegida dos ventos de SO, mas a cerca de 500 metros já a história é outra...)


----------



## Miguel96 (23 Ago 2015 às 17:05)

Snifa disse:


> Os aviões tem descolado e aterrado normalmente, está vento mas também não exageremos..já tivemos bem pior, não me parece que se chegue ao ponto de cancelar voos por causa do vento...
> 
> Por aqui rajadas de 50/55 km/h de SSW e alguma chuva fraca também.
> 
> Sigo com 17.4 ºc actuais



Aviões com dificuldades a aterrar e com atrasos.
Alguns voos já foram cancelados e outros estão atrasados no aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro.

Partidas





Chegadas





Aqui em Espinho sigo com *17,1ºC*, *1010,2 hPa* e* 2,8 mm* acumulados de precipitação.


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 17:11)

Até às 15:00utc, já era significativo o acumulado nas estações do IPMA:






Destaque para os *15,3mm* de Viana do Castelo às 16h locais.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 17:17)

Nevoeiro bem denso a entrar neste momento. Chuva muito muito fraca, praticamente inexistente também.


----------



## Vince (23 Ago 2015 às 17:19)

Miguel96 disse:


> Aviões com dificuldades a aterrar e com atrasos.
> Alguns voos já foram cancelados e outros estão atrasados no aeroporto Francisco Sá Carneiro.



Atrasos alguns sim, mas que voo foi cancelado?


----------



## Candy (23 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

Estou a ver a cm tv e vão dando imagens de Arouca por causa do jogo com o Benfica e pode-se ver a forte chuva que tem estado a cair por lá.


----------



## Candy (23 Ago 2015 às 17:35)

Perdão,  referi Arouca mas estou com dúvidas se as imagens são de Arouca ou outra localidade ali pela zona. Será Aveiro?

Edit: exacto Aveiro! Forte chuvada agora com a equipa do SLB a sair do hotel.


----------



## Snifa (23 Ago 2015 às 17:47)

Um video que fiz da chuvada desta tarde, notem a diminuição da visibilidade e o "fumo" a dada altura nos telhados, um autêntico temporal ( ver 720 p )

Sigo com *15.6 mm* acumulados e  uns frescos 15.6 ºc, o vento diminuiu  um pouco de intensidade, sopra agora de WSW/W moderado com uma ou outra rajada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 17:57)

Snifa disse:


> Que diluvio monumental



No ISEP , intensidade de chuva máxima foi de* 239.78 mm/h* às 16:28h 

Leva agora *15mm* acumulados


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 18:40)

Snifa disse:


> Um video que fiz da chuvada desta tarde, notem a diminuição da visibilidade e o "fumo" a dada altura nos telhados, um autêntico temporal ( ver 720 p )
> 
> Sigo com *15.6 mm* acumulados e  uns frescos 15.6 ºc, o vento diminuiu  um pouco de intensidade, sopra agora de WSW/W moderado com uma ou outra rajada.


Que maravilha! Tanta água para nos regar as couves! 
Aí "em cima" chove mais do que aqui "em baixo". E agora volta a chover por aqui, bem forte por acaso.  Mas já não deve chover muito mais. A estação de Lordelo leva um acumulado de 7,4 mm.


----------



## Candy (23 Ago 2015 às 18:55)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento! A chuva cai quase a pique.


Snifa disse:


> Um video que fiz da chuvada desta tarde, notem a diminuição da visibilidade e o "fumo" a dada altura nos telhados, um autêntico temporal ( ver 720 p )
> 
> Sigo com *15.6 mm* acumulados e  uns frescos 15.6 ºc, o vento diminuiu  um pouco de intensidade, sopra agora de WSW/W moderado com uma ou outra rajada.



Que dilúvio! E continuou, certo?
Espero não ter havido problemas.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2015 às 19:02)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por aqui o *acumulado* é de *23,4 mm*.
Trata-se de uma dádiva para os terrenos agrícolas e para amenizar a secura do restante coberto vegetal.
Por cá, apesar de estarmos em situação de seca ligeira, o aquíferos até estão razoáveis, fruto de 2 anos hidrológicos acima da média (2012/2013 e 2013/2014 - *ver a minha assinatura*). As nascentes ainda vão brotando aqui e ali, e os rios e ribeiros ainda correm...

19.09h: a terminar mais um aguaceiro moderado, elevando o total do acumulado para *25,4 mm*.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Ago 2015 às 19:25)

Já temos o sol a espreitar por entre um céu ainda cor de chumbo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 19:32)

Boas,

Tarde chuvosa pelo Porto e Gaia , agora já não chove e o sol até está a aparecer para o poente.
Acumulado ficou-se pelos* 4,8mm*, rate máximo de *16,6mm/h* às 16:55h

Temperatura máxima de *18,2ºC* e mínima de *15,1ºC*

Vento máximo de *48,3km/h* e rajada de *82,1km/h* de *SSW às 15:20h 
*
Pressão mínima foi de* 1008,91mb 
*
Estão 15,6ºC com 98% de Humidade , vento rodou para WSW / W sopra a 20km/h
*
*


----------



## StormRic (23 Ago 2015 às 20:46)

Até às 19 horas, a chuva já tinha parado no litoral do Minho:


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Ago 2015 às 20:54)

Por cá acumulado de 6,9mm


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 21:36)

Estação em _*Castro Laboreiro *_registou *14,8mm
*
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/ecp/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## JoaoCodeco (23 Ago 2015 às 22:33)

Ja tinha saudades deste tempo!


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Ago 2015 às 22:42)

Acumulados até às 22h


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Ago 2015 às 23:55)

Boa noite.

Depois de mais um aguaceiro moderado, de curta duração, o *acumulado de precipitação* é de *26,4 mm*.
O céu apresenta abertas e o vento sopra fraco de *SSO*.
Foi um bom evento de precipitação estratiforme para o mês de Agosto. Como foram algumas horas de precipitação, esta conseguiu infiltrar-se no solo - bom para os pomares, hortas, jardins e campos agrícolas. E até para dar humidade no solo e na vegetação das florestas (ou matagais, na sua maior parte!). E assim os incêndios deverão estar afastados por uns dias...espero eu! 

*Tatual: 14,2ºC
Hr: 93%
*​Agora que venha novamente o verão para aqueles que pretendem gozar ainda dos prazeres do astro-rei.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2015 às 00:16)

Algumas fotos de hoje (domingo) ao pôr do sol.
Ao final da tarde o céu limpou quase por completo deixando ainda ver o nosso astro enquanto se "afundava" no horizonte.



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O nosso Atlântico estava bastante agitado, mais do que ontem. A rejubilar devido à chuva talvez...



Wild Atlantic. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Wild Atlantic. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Wild Atlantic. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E se Sintra tem a "Fábrica do Vento", Leça tem a "Fábrica do Nevoeiro". 



Atlantic Mist. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atlantic Mist. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atlantic Mist. Leça da Palmeira, 23-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## james (24 Ago 2015 às 00:32)

Boa noite ,
   Depois do temporal de hoje , a noite segue fria e com o céu nublado a ameaçar mais algum aguaceiro .


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 00:40)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Acumulados até às 22h



 muito bom trabalho de recolha!



Aristocrata disse:


> Foi um bom evento de precipitação estratiforme para o mês de Agosto. Como foram algumas horas de precipitação, esta conseguiu infiltrar-se no solo - bom para os pomares, hortas, jardins e campos agrícolas. E até para dar humidade no solo e na vegetação das florestas (ou matagais, na sua maior parte!). E assim os incêndios deverão estar afastados por uns dias...espero eu!



Sem dúvida, esta chuva foi toda bem aproveitada, a evapotranspiração hoje foi bastante baixa.



João Pedro disse:


> Ao final da tarde o céu limpou quase por completo deixando ainda ver o nosso astro enquanto se "afundava" no horizonte.



Maravilha de imagens, o mar e as rochas estão belíssimos.



João Pedro disse:


> E se Sintra tem a "Fábrica do Vento", Leça tem a "Fábrica do Nevoeiro".



Penso que podes registar esse nome, sim! 
Gaivotas nos areais desertos, névoas e nevoeiros em Agosto, que sabor a outono. Afinal tivémos verão desde Maio...


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2015 às 00:46)

StormRic disse:


> Maravilha de imagens, o mar e as rochas estão belíssimos.
> 
> Penso que podes registar esse nome, sim!
> Gaivotas nos areias desertos, névoas e nevoeiros em Agosto, que sabor a outono. Afinal tivémos verão desde Maio...


Obrigado Ricardo.
Estava a brincar relativamente à "Fábrica do Nevoeiro" claro, mas é curioso que em dois dias seguidos foi precisamente ali naquela secção da praia que o nevoeiro se começou a formar. Haverá certamente uma razão.

Hoje cheirou definitivamente a outono, mas os nevoeiros em julho e agosto são bastante comuns no Porto, e ajudam bastante a manter o verde verde naqueles dias mais quentes.


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Ago 2015 às 02:09)

Tudo muito mais calmo por agora, apenas algumas nuvens pelo céu.


O evento foi de facto bastante bom para um mês de Agosto, com bons acumulados. O ideal seria afectar todo o continente, mas pronto.

Por aqui acumulei* 27,4 mm*, com grande ajuda da chuva que caiu de madrugada, que foi quase tanta como a da frente (menos 1 mm - 13mm). 



Como Já não via há algum tempo a chover com intensidade até me pus a tirar fotos. 

Uma da passada madrugada:




Chuva by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## MSantos (24 Ago 2015 às 02:09)

Que belo Domingo Outonal tiveram, se a inveja matasse...


----------



## Sunnyrainy (24 Ago 2015 às 09:24)

Por aqui o Outono continua! Cai certinha a chuva


----------



## james (24 Ago 2015 às 09:56)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de chuva

Tatual : 16 ° C

P. S .   este mes já tenho de acumulado quase 30 mm , vamos ver o que vai dar  a frente do final da semana , para ver se agosto se aproxima ou fica mesmo na media .


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2015 às 13:35)

Litoral oeste praticamente sem nuvens, podemos chamar efeito da brisa marítima.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2015 às 13:38)

Miguel96 disse:


> Litoral oeste praticamente sem nuvens, podemos chamar efeito da brisa marítima.



Ao contrário do litoral, Fermentelos (Águeda) aparentemente está cheio de nuvens.


----------



## Miguel96 (24 Ago 2015 às 18:24)

Boas Tardes

Sigo com *21,1ºC* e *74%* de humidade.

Hoje é um dia com vento praticamente nulo, é o sonho de qualquer pessoa para quem vive no litoral.


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 19:09)

Miguel96 disse:


> brisa marítima.



Trata-se mesmo de um efeito da circulação geral de oeste. O efeito chamado de brisa marítima é considerado de geração local ou regional, pela diferença de aquecimento entre as massas de ar sobre terra e sobre o mar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Ago 2015 às 19:28)

Boas,

Por aqui a tarde foi de céu limpo, nebulosidade apenas para o interior.

Máxima de *19,1ºC* às 17:28h 
Mínima de *14,2ºC* ás 5:43h 

Agora *17,8ºC* com *73% *de humidade e vento fraco predominante de *WSW* 
 Mapa dos acumulados nas estações do IPMA , mais as da rede Wunderground e WeatherLink(1).


----------



## StormRic (24 Ago 2015 às 20:36)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Mapa dos acumulados nas estações do IPMA , mais as da rede Wunderground e WeatherLink(1).



 grande trabalho, muito interessante poder comparar as redes de estações. Em geral parace haver uma boa concordância de valores. Algumas zonas onde me pareceu que podia haver dúvidas, V.Castelo, Porto, p.ex., são de certo modo verificadas. O vazio de estações nas montanhas, especialmente entre o Douro e o Vouga é bem evidente. Que saudades de ver os acumulados fabulosos do Gerês, Cabril no fundo vale não é nada representativo. Algumas estações amadoras estão realmente bem posicionadas, como a famosa Paços de Ferreira, que leva as honras do maior acumulado de ontem no Litoral Norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Ago 2015 às 20:44)

Já agora as rajadas ontem na zona do Porto:


----------



## james (24 Ago 2015 às 21:30)

Boa noite , 

Por aqui , esta mais uma noite fria , já com uma temperatura de 14 ° C .


----------



## João Pedro (24 Ago 2015 às 21:59)

Boa noite,

Hoje o dia foi geralmente bastante solarengo. De manhã ainda se assistiu a um ou outro períodos de chuva fraca.
16,6ºC atuais e céu limpo neste momento.


----------



## james (24 Ago 2015 às 22:47)

Por aqui , o céu já esta novamente nublado.


----------



## GabKoost (24 Ago 2015 às 22:53)

Dia mais bem fresco para a época.

Mas nada que se assemelhe a esta efeméride que a págida de Fcaebook de Guimarães acabou de publicar:
_

_


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Ago 2015 às 09:40)

Hoje terminou o meu seguimento aqui pelo litoral norte, estando nesta altura a caminho de Lisboa. Sai de Ponte de Lima com céu encoberto. Aqui em Braga já se notam mais umas abertas! Nestes 22  dias apanhei 50/50 entre dias de sol e dias mais outonais. Pessoal do Litoral Norte...  Até à próxima!


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Ago 2015 às 13:50)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui madrugada e manhã frescas , mínima de *12,3ºC* com *92% *de humidade, minutos depois do nascer do sol.

Agora o céu está limpo , com *21,1ºC* e *64% *HR . 
Vento que esteve durante a manhã de Leste / ENE virou para WSW / SW pelas 12h

Vão crescendo alguns Cumulus para NE


----------



## Snifa (25 Ago 2015 às 13:57)

Boas, 

madrugada fresca com mínima de *11.8 ºc *

Neste momento muito sol e uns agradáveis 21.5 ºc.


----------



## 1337 (25 Ago 2015 às 16:07)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Hoje terminou o meu seguimento aqui pelo litoral norte, estando nesta altura a caminho de Lisboa. Sai de Ponte de Lima com céu encoberto. Aqui em Braga já se notam mais umas abertas! Nestes 22  dias apanhei 50/50 entre dias de sol e dias mais outonais. Pessoal do Litoral Norte...  Até à próxima!


Este ano calhou de tudo na tua visita, dias seguidos de temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, e dias de chuva, muito bom. Tens de vir mais vezes á terrinha pra dares mais sorte como este ano  . Até á próxima vizinho


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Ago 2015 às 22:54)

Boa noite,

Tarde de sol, máxima chegou aos *21,7ºC* ainda antes das 12h .

Agora* 18,4ºc* com *88%* de humidade e leve brisa de *NNE* .

Para amanhã está previsto céu muito nublado e uns chuviscos para o litoral Norte.

Imagem satélite atual , visível a frente em aproximação :


----------



## Sunnyrainy (25 Ago 2015 às 23:16)

1337 disse:


> Este ano calhou de tudo na tua visita, dias seguidos de temperaturas acima dos 30ºC, e dias de chuva, muito bom. Tens de vir mais vezes á terrinha pra dares mais sorte como este ano  . Até á próxima vizinho



Agora só estarei aí nas Feiras Novas. Sem chuva, espero!


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Ago 2015 às 23:35)

Amanhã de manhã já chove


----------



## Veterano (26 Ago 2015 às 08:31)

Bom dia. Começa a chuviscar por Matosinhos, com céu encoberto.


----------



## Bracaro (26 Ago 2015 às 09:06)

Apesar da previsão só dar chuva para a parte da tarde, aqui por Braga começou mais cedo. Mais um dia cinzento e fresco. É assim que eu gosto do Verão.


----------



## james (26 Ago 2015 às 09:08)

Por aqui também esta um belo dia cinzento e com alguma chuva .


----------



## smpereira (26 Ago 2015 às 12:09)

Boas,
Por aqui, manhã a começar muito nublado, agora abriu e o sol lá vai espreitando por entre algumas nuvens.
Ainda não choveu e a temperatura situa se nos 22 graus centigrados


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Ago 2015 às 13:12)

Muito calor e tempo abafado aqui em Espinho* 24,2ºC* e *71%* de humidade.
A elevada humidade com este calor é insuportável estar lá fora.

Fotografia de há minutos

*Este de Espinho*


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Ago 2015 às 15:40)

Boas,

Céu nublado por nuvens altas e está algo abafado.

Mínima de *15,9ºC* pela hora do nascer do sol. Humidade chegou aos *94%*.

O vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade , vem de SW ou SSW com rajadas moderadas.
Atuais *22ºC* com *77% *de Humidade .
A frente já vai aparecendo na imagem radar, neste momento a entrar pela Galiza





A norte da Póvoa também já deve estar a chuviscar..


----------



## Névoa (26 Ago 2015 às 15:54)

Por aqui o céu já está mais esbranquiçado e o calor vai diminuindo de intensidade, mas confirmo que estava bastante abafado há cerca de uma ou duas horas atrás.


----------



## james (26 Ago 2015 às 16:24)

Chove bem por CA , acompanhada de algum vento .


----------



## smpereira (26 Ago 2015 às 17:34)

Acabou por estar um dia até com  bastante sol,  apesar de por vezes algo escondido pelas nunvens que iam passando.
De momento o céu torna se bastante esbranquiçado e o céu começa a ficar muito nublado para o lado do mar.
Vamos ver se cai alguma coisinha por aqui


----------



## smpereira (26 Ago 2015 às 18:38)

Céu muito fechado e ja chove por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Ago 2015 às 18:39)

Boas ,
Por aqui já chove , caí certinha 

Máxima chegou aos *22,5ºC* perto das 14h.
Agora *20,1ºC* , humidade a subir rapidamente *90%*. Vento de *SSW* rajadas já chegaram aos *40km/h
*
Movimento de SW para NE
*




*

Por do sol de terça-feira, dia 25 teve direito a um pilar solar




Mais fotos em http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/por-do-sol.3190/page-40#post-504050


----------



## Snifa (26 Ago 2015 às 18:53)

Chove pelo Porto, céu encoberto com algumas rajadas de vento SW.


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Ago 2015 às 19:14)

Por cá ainda não pingou. A Tarde foi de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas e também algum vento.



Por agora o céu permanece encoberto e sem chuva.


----------



## james (26 Ago 2015 às 22:25)

Hoje vai estar uma bela noite para dormir, com chuva e e vento .


----------



## james (26 Ago 2015 às 23:32)

Chove bem  , puxada a bastante vento . Que bela noite de final de agosto !


----------



## james (27 Ago 2015 às 00:16)

Muita chuva puxada por fortes rajadas de vento ! 

Que temporal  se formou nesta noite ! !


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2015 às 00:25)

Que tempestade lá fora
Ainda não chove, pouco falta


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2015 às 00:27)

Boa noite,

Céu encoberto mas está um ambiente bem agradável na rua.

Atuais *19,7ºC* com* 95%* de Humidade. Vento de *SSW* moderado , por vezes assobia bem!

Frente quente a cruzar por esta hora no litoral norte e Galiza








james disse:


> Muita chuva puxada por fortes rajadas de vento !



Chuva a passar acima da linha entre Apúlia / Barcelos


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Ago 2015 às 00:36)

Aqui em Espinho está calor *21,1ºC* e *92%* de humidade relativa


----------



## Névoa (27 Ago 2015 às 01:03)

Noite bastante abafada, com 20,6C actuais segundo o isep e 94% de hr. Até falta-me o ar, o A/C mesmo no dry pouco pode fazer em situações destas. :/


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2015 às 06:50)

Bom dia,

chuva por aqui com* 2 mm *acumulados até ao momento 

19.0 actuais, vento SSE 10 Km/h e 98 % de HR.

Céu encoberto.

*23.3 mm* acumulados neste mês, está quase na média


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2015 às 07:16)

Boas,

Neste momento está a chover mas com fraca intensidade, acumulado vai nos *1,3mm*

Temperatura atual de *18,8ºC* com *97%* de Humidade. Vento de *Sul* a *17,7km/h* com rajadas de *33,8km/h
*


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2015 às 07:16)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2015 às 07:32)

Vento aumentou de intensidade, sopra já a *22,5km/h* rajadas subiram para *43,5km/h*
Acumulados até agora *1,5mm*


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2015 às 08:18)

Muito fechado, chove certinho, *3.6 mm* acumulados 

Vento moderado com rajadas de SSWSW.

19.2 ºc actuais.

Esta chuva é uma maravilha para os campos, infiltra-se  bem nos terrenos 

As couves até dobram sob o peso da água


----------



## james (27 Ago 2015 às 08:46)

Bom dia ,

Mais um dia de chuva !

Esteve assim toda a noite ( e com muito vento tambem ) .


----------



## GabKoost (27 Ago 2015 às 09:22)

Manhã bem mais chuvosa do que aquilo que se previa! 

Ainda bem. Toda a gota é preciosa!


----------



## Vince (27 Ago 2015 às 10:34)

Snifa disse:


> Esta chuva é uma maravilha para os campos, infiltra-se  bem nos terrenos



E no corpo também  Humidade >90%, temperatura já a subir acima dos 20º, este ar tropical para mim é chato, entranha-se no corpo, ao mínimo esforço começa-se a transpirar.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2015 às 12:45)

Boas,

Por aqui  tempo meio  "Tropical" 

Atuais *21,4ºC* com *93% *de Humidade , o vento está moderado a forte de *SSW* sopra a *27,4km/h* com rajadas de *45,1km/h*.

Dew Point *20,2ºC*  /  Humidex *28,9ºC*
Acumulado está nos *2mm* , intensidade máxima foi de *8,4mm/hr* às 7:07h


----------



## 1337 (27 Ago 2015 às 14:44)

@Sunnyrainy  aqui está uma noite bem tropical, das poucas que temos por aqui, mas por vezes acorrem


----------



## João Pedro (27 Ago 2015 às 20:12)

Boas,

Dia com bastante chuva pela manhã, algumas abertas à tarde e agora mais uns aguaceiros ao final da tarde. O acumulado por Lordelo vai nos 3,6 mm. 
20,3ºC e 100% de Humidade neste momento.


----------



## Snifa (27 Ago 2015 às 20:16)

Boas,

*4 mm* acumulados por aqui, Agosto já está na média 

Neste momento 20.5 ºc, HR 97 %, vento SW 18 Km/h.

Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro com gotas de tamanho médio 

Dia desconfortável em termos de sensação térmica, humidade sempre muito elevada ( acima de 90 % o dia todo ) e uma máxima de *23.0 ºc* , ambiente quase "tropical"


----------



## StormRic (27 Ago 2015 às 20:59)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Por do sol de terça-feira, dia 25 teve direito a um pilar solar



 http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/fenomenos-opticos-atmosfericos.4477/page-10

Estação de Ponte de Lima já funciona novamente.

Mais dois dias de chuva para o litoral norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Ago 2015 às 23:01)

Boas,

Continuação de tempo abafado devido humidade alta e temperaturas tropicais.

A máxima foi de *22,8ºC* pelas 15h com *84%* de Humidade no mesmo instante.

Vento de *SSW* , moderado durante a tarde , rajada máxima de *53,1km/h.*
Acumulado ficou nos *2mm* 

Agora *20,4ºC*  /  *96% *de HR  /  Vento *12,9km/h *de* SSW*


----------



## james (28 Ago 2015 às 00:47)

Boa noite ,

Durante uns dias vou fazer o seguimento da minha casa de Guimaraes .

Por aqui , o céu esta encoberto , vento fraco a moderado  e tempo muito abafado ( Tatual 19 ° C e HR : 80 % ) .


----------



## 1337 (28 Ago 2015 às 02:42)

Parece que vai ser mais uma mínima tropical, ainda estão 21ºC com 100% de humidade, assim é difícil dormir  .

Durante o dia também  foi mais do mesmo, transpirei o dia todo


----------



## smpereira (28 Ago 2015 às 11:08)

Bom dia,
Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, mais um dia bastante abafado, derivado a humidade presente.
Temperatura já nos 24 graus centigrados
Vento nulo.


----------



## 1337 (28 Ago 2015 às 15:15)

Por aqui mais uma noite bastante tropical, muito quente e abafada.





Por agora o ambiente está pesado, já passa dos 26ºC com humidade nos 70%, é difícil aguentar isto


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Ago 2015 às 17:23)

Boas,

Tarde de céu pouco nublado , nuvens altas cirrus e altocumulus , produzidos pelo rasto de aviões que cruzam a zona .

Mínima quase tropical, foi *19,6ºC* às 4h
Máxima de *24,1ºC* antes das 13h

Foto tirada às 16:51h




Agora *22,6ºC* com* 83%* de humidade e vento de *WNW* a *12Km/h / 21Km/h *

Humidex perto dos *30ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (28 Ago 2015 às 19:05)

Boas, 
Depois de uma manhã bastante fechada, a tarde vai-se mantendo bem solarenga e o céu pleno de bonitos cirrus, que o tornam numa pintura em movimento. 
A Humidade continua nos 100% por estes lados, com 23,7ºC.

Máxima de 24,5ºC pelas 14h15. Ao sol queimava.


----------



## Joaopaulo (28 Ago 2015 às 23:08)

Boa noite ,

Noite agradável , luar bastante brilhante a preparar para a lua cheia de amanhã.

Temperatura ainda tropical , atuais  *20,7ºC* com *89%* de HR . Vento fraco de *NNE*

Interessante o nevoeiro junto à costa , zona entre a Aguda e Espinho
Foto tirada às 12:24H




Imagem de satélite, captada  9 minutos depois :


----------



## João Pedro (28 Ago 2015 às 23:19)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Interessante o nevoeiro junto à costa , zona entre a Aguda e Espinho
> Foto tirada às 12:24H


Belíssima!


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 00:24)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Interessante o nevoeiro junto à costa , zona entre a Aguda e Espinho
> Foto tirada às 12:24H



Que estranho, parece mesmo (e é, claro) o topo de uma nuvem, como se estivéssemos numa montanha e a nuvem lá em baixo.
O nevoeiro e as suas evoluções são fascinantes, criam cenas de feéricas a surreais.
Bonita foto!


----------



## Névoa (29 Ago 2015 às 12:47)

Ontem o ipma não esteve bem na previsão para o Porto, pois apontou para uma máxima de 24C (ou 23C, mais que 24C não foi de certeza) quando mesmo Pedras Rubras atingiu os 26,4, e teve uma mínima quase tropical de 19,3C.

S. Gens registou 27,3C/18,2C e Massarelos 27,6C/20C. Ontem à noite estava mesmo uma sauna no Porto, e um bocado mais fresco por aqui, mas não muito.

Talvez por este desacerto de ontem o ipma já tenha recentemente elevado a previsão de hoje para 25C.


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Ago 2015 às 20:32)

A meu ver parece que só vai haver chuva, está díficil evoluir para trovoada


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Ago 2015 às 21:04)

Boas

Por aqui durante a  manhã esteve nevoeiro , humidade máxima* 98%* que resultou em *0,2mm* acumulados .

Mínima foi de *16ºC* , meia hora depois do nascer do sol.

Vento de Leste/ ENE durante a noite e parte da manhã, foi rodando para NNE/ Norte e já depois das 12h começou a brisa marítima de WNW / W .

Máxima de *24,5ºC* perto das 15h com 72% de humidade.

Agora está céu limpo, dados atuais,  Temp: *21ºC* / HR:*84% */ Vento de *NW* a *8km/h
*
Mais uma foto das pinceladas de ontem ( 18:15h )





João Pedro disse:


> Belíssima!





StormRic disse:


> Bonita foto!



Obrigado @João Pedro e @StormRic!!


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2015 às 21:15)

Alguém está atento ao sat24? ora ponham lá e vejam ali a uns 800km da costa portuguesa. 

Grande célula!!! Qual será a progressão nas próximas horas?


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2015 às 21:27)

provavelmente vai dissipar-se no lento movimento para nordeste mas é uma explosão interessante.


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 21:28)

Agreste disse:


> Alguém está atento ao sat24? ora ponham lá e vejam ali a uns 800km da costa portuguesa.
> 
> Grande célula!!! Qual será a progressão nas próximas horas?



Tenho estado a segui-la. O movimento é muito lento para nordeste. Parece localizar-se no ponto triplo de um sistema frontal associado ao pequeno núcleo depressionário 1009 hPa.











O núcleo tem uma circulação interessante nos níveis baixos.


----------



## Agreste (29 Ago 2015 às 21:34)

bem sabemos que esta fase final do verão é aquela em que começam a aparecer "coisas esquisitas" vindas do mar.


----------



## Orion (29 Ago 2015 às 21:48)

StormRic disse:


> Parece localizar-se no ponto triplo de um sistema frontal associado ao pequeno núcleo depressionário 1009 hPa.



... à superfície. Acima há várias depressões/cavados sobrepostos:
















Há CAPE:






O GOES discorda da altura da nuvem mas a sua posição não é a melhor. Trovoadas, são poucas:
















Não deixa de ser engraçado. A frente empurra o ar para nordeste, tendo depois uma brutal ascensão.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2015 às 22:49)

Boas,

Mais um dia cheio de sol pelo Porto, com nevoeiro ao amanhecer e ao anoitecer junto à costa. Durante a tarde os cirrus voltaram a marcar presença.
Máxima de 25,7ºC pelas 15h30 e 19,2ºC neste momento.

Ao anoitecer o nevoeiro instalou-se na costa a grande velocidade logo após o pôr do sol, aumentando bastante, como é habitual nestas condições, a visibilidade dos feixes de luz do farol de Leça:



Lighthouse in the Fog. Leça da Palmeira, 29-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lighthouse in the Fog. Leça da Palmeira, 29-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Ao anoitecer o nevoeiro instalou-se na costa a grande velocidade logo após o pôr do sol, aumentando bastante, como é habitual nestas condições, a visibilidade dos feixes de luz do farol de Leça:



Lindo! Ainda não é nevoeiro mesmo, é mais uma neblina espessa, aumentando à altura do farol (eu só chamo nevoeiro quando alguma estrutura e limites dos estratos são aparentes).
 muito bem realizado este trabalho, contraste, ISO e ruído em equilíbrio perfeito.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2015 às 23:18)

StormRic disse:


> Lindo! Ainda não é nevoeiro mesmo, é mais uma neblina espessa, aumentando à altura do farol (eu só chamo nevoeiro quando alguma estrutura e limites dos estratos são aparentes).
> muito bem realizado este trabalho, contraste, ISO e ruído em equilíbrio perfeito.


Obrigado Ricardo. Se tivesse sido com tripé tinham ficado melhores!  Já tinha estado mais forte, quando tirei as fotos tinha aberto um pouquinho. Mas foi bonito de se ver, aquela nuvem a aproximar-se da costa mesmo rente ao mar (como na foto que o João Paulo tirou ontem).

Bom, neste momento seguimos com uma lua bem cheia, obscurecida por uma leve nebulosidade:



Misty Full Moon. Porto, 29-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Ago 2015 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

Neste momento , nevoeiro quase cerrado , visibilidade reduzida.

Temperatura a descer , humidade a subir , vento muito fraco de W / WSW.

Atuais *18,3ºC* com *93%* de HR. Anda-se bem na rua


----------



## StormRic (29 Ago 2015 às 23:30)

João Pedro disse:


> Se tivesse sido com tripé tinham ficado melhores!



off-topic: Penso que era difícil ficar melhor, a não ser que quisesses aumentar a largura dos feixes de luz com uma velocidade menor. O 1/30 deve ter praticamente congelado a rotação. Com 18mm e à mão pode-se ir até ao 1/15 ou 1/10 com cuidado, não havendo vento, permitia descer o ISO, só nesse aspecto podia ser melhor para realizar uma imagem maior, mas acho que o compromisso ficou perfeito.


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2015 às 23:40)

StormRic disse:


> off-topic: Penso que era difícil ficar melhor, a não ser que quisesses aumentar a largura dos feixes de luz com uma velocidade menor. O 1/30 deve ter praticamente congelado a rotação. Com 18mm e à mão pode-se ir até ao 1/15 ou 1/10 com cuidado, não havendo vento, permitia descer o ISO, só nesse aspecto podia ser melhor para realizar uma imagem maior, mas acho que o compromisso ficou perfeito.


off-topic: corrijo: a segunda podia ter ficado melhor.  Já estava mais escuro do que quando tirei a primeira e ficou um nadinha granulada e ligeiramente desfocada. Tive de lhe dar um leve tratamento para ficar mais "comestível" e mais de acordo com os meus exigentes critérios de qualidade.  Mas obrigado de qualquer forma.  fim de off-topic


----------



## StormRic (30 Ago 2015 às 01:49)

João Pedro disse:


> off-topic: corrijo: a segunda podia ter ficado melhor.  Já estava mais escuro do que quando tirei a primeira e ficou um nadinha granulada e ligeiramente desfocada. Tive de lhe dar um leve tratamento para ficar mais "comestível" e mais de acordo com os meus exigentes critérios de qualidade.  Mas obrigado de qualquer forma.  fim de off-topic



off-topic: certo, pois foi com 55mm, a exigir 1/60 e o ISO disparou para cima, por causa do f/5,6 também. Bem, trabalho notável com o 6400...


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Ago 2015 às 02:55)

Boas,

por cá sigo com uma noite de céu pouco nublado, no entanto vai aparecendo já nebulosidade a sul. É impossível escapar qualquer coisa no céu com esta lua absurdamente brilhante.


----------



## Névoa (30 Ago 2015 às 15:07)

Dia quente no Porto, com os termómetros a ultrapassarem bem os pálidos 25C da previsão do ipma.
O isep agora regista 24,4C mas já atingiu 27,4C às 13:30 e o SMPC marca actualmente 25,4C, já tendo alcançado os 28,5C hoje.
No registo horário, S. Gens marcou 28,7C às 12:00 UTC (último registo disponível até o momento), enquanto que Massarelos registou 27,7C às 13:00 UTC.

Ontem também foi um dia mais quente do que o ipma esperava, com os seguintes registos nas estações da rede ipma:

S. Gens: 28,3C/ 16,6C
Massarelos: 29,9C/ 17,3C
Pedras Rubras: 26C/ 16,9C


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2015 às 16:04)

Boa tarde,

O dia hoje acordou completamente coberto de denso nevoeiro, que rapidamente entrou em processo de dissipação mal o sol começou a esticar os seus raios sobre a cidade. Mínima registada de 17,6ºC pelas 07h30.
Fui depois estrear o novo passadiço junto ao Douro, em Oliveira do Douro. Pelas 12h30 estavam por lá 29ºC, uma verdadeira tosta! 
Sardinhada em Matosinhos pelas 13h00 e logo entra a névoa/nevoeiro acompanhados de uma agradável brisa marítima, baixando a temperatura até aos 22ºC.

Neste momento por Lordelo está o céu meio enfarruscado e 20,7ºC, bastante agradável.

Interessante esta imagem das 14h00 UTC, em que se vê claramente a influência das brisas marítimas a empurrar a nebulosidade, ficando esta retida nas serras, desde o Alvão até Monchique. Mais interessante ainda a obstrução causada pela Serra dos Candeeiros, entrando a brisa a oeste pelo mar e a este subindo pelo vale do Tejo.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Ago 2015 às 22:57)

Boa noite,

A noite segue com os céus totalmente encobertos, mas bastante tranquila e com 19,7ºC.

Deixo algumas imagens dos bonitos cirrus que passaram pelo Porto no final de tarde da passada sexta-feira:



Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Cirrus clouds. Porto, 28-08-2015 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## StormRic (31 Ago 2015 às 00:02)

lindo espectáculo, autêntica dança dos cirrus, alguns parecem espíritos etéreos! Qualidade sempre de ficar de


----------



## João Pedro (31 Ago 2015 às 00:24)

StormRic disse:


> lindo espectáculo, autêntica dança dos cirrus, alguns parecem espíritos etéreos! Qualidade sempre de ficar de


Obrigado Ricardo. A Natureza ofereceu-nos realmente uma bela pintura viva nos céus naquela tarde.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Ago 2015 às 11:44)

Bom dia.

Aqui na Chã de Ferreira está a chover. Cai entre o chuvisco e a chuva fraca.
O céu encontra-se encoberto e o vento sopra fraco de SSO neste momento.
*Mais um dia cinzento*, dos muitos que o Agosto nos trouxe. Oxalá que o setembro nos traga não só a chuva habitual mas também o sol que é necessário nesta fase final do verão.

*Tatual: 19,7ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## 1337 (31 Ago 2015 às 12:29)

Aqui já choveu, tenho acumulados já 0.6mm


----------



## WiiSky70 (31 Ago 2015 às 12:44)

Por aqui muito encoberto , ar abafado  .


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Ago 2015 às 18:39)

Boas,

Tarde de céu praticamente limpo , nuvens baixas sobre o mar e cumulus para o interior.

Mínima de *18,3ºC* com 98% de Hr . Máxima de *22,9ºC* .

Agora *21,1ºC* com *82%* de Humidade e vento de *WNW* a *12,9km/h 
*
Fotos da madrugada de sábado para domingo ( 1:44h ), nevoeiro a aparecer quando havia uma brisa de SW , mas a desaparecer quando rodava para o quadrante leste :


----------



## Joaopaulo (31 Ago 2015 às 23:45)

Boa noite,

Noite segue fresca e com céu limpo.

Atuais *18,5ºC* com *92%* de humidade. Vento rodou de NNE para Sul, sopra fraco quase brisa.

Ao final da tarde ( 19h ) virado para E / ESE, cumulus que não passavam do tipo Mediocris









Ao poente, as nuvens baixas , nevoeiros deslocavam-se de norte para sul , e ao mesmo tempo avançavam para terra dentro.


----------



## Névoa (1 Set 2015 às 00:34)

Dia relativamente agradável, encoberto durante a manhã e algo nublado durante a tarde e a contar com algum vento  aqui na Senhora da Hora, mas dolorosamente quente no Dragão, onde predominava um céu adequadamente azul com algumas nuvens de algodão.

A sensação que tive aqui sobre a temperatura coincide com os registos horários  de S. Gens, e assim acredito que a máxima não terá ultrapassado os 26C em S. Gens. Os registos de Massarelos estão incompletos, conforme que não posso ter uma comparação melhor com o Porto. Eu estive a andar ao sol perto do Dragão, o que também influenciou a minha percepção, mas daria uns 28C ou mesmo 29C para aquela zona do Porto.


----------

